#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Pérolas dos Clientes no Suporte da Internet via Radio e Informática

## WWANInternet

Vamos rir um pouco tambem né? Preciso compartilhar isso com vcs não estou me aguentando .. Quem sabe a gente bola umas respostas legais !! kkkkkkkkkkkk


Cliente ( Plano 200K ) : Tem como vc aumentar minha velocidade só 4 horinhas até as 8 da noite para 800K só para mim assistir a um jogo importante pela net ..Por favor !!!!


KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

Tem outras é que comecei leve ..mas depois eu posto rrsrsrsrsr

----------


## WWANInternet

Cliente ( Na venda do Serviço ): Vcs não fazem *Trafico Shadin* não né? pois se não eu não quero pois baixo muita coisa no emule !!!! rsrsrsrsrs 

Deu vontade de reponder : Não Senhor por enquanto somos só Provedor Não traficamos nada ainda ...mas estou pensando nisso em começar sua *Emulaa*

----------


## Pedro0278

Aqui essa semana um lerdo ligou e falou

"essa p**** dessa internet nao ta prestando, vou cancelar... nao abre pagina nenhuma desde que eu assinei so funciona com meus filhos"

A atendente falou que estaria indo um tecnico la e a internet estava funcionando normalmente. foi quando o cara falou: amigo sente se ai e experimente...

Ele sentou na cadeira e digitou no word: [email protected] e deu enter... imagine ai a merda toda.

O tecnico falou que nao era palhaco nao.

----------


## WWANInternet

> Aqui essa semana um lerdo ligou e falou
> 
> "essa p**** dessa internet nao ta prestando, vou cancelar... nao abre pagina nenhuma desde que eu assinei so funciona com meus filhos"
> 
> A atendente falou que estaria indo um tecnico la e a internet estava funcionando normalmente. foi quando o cara falou: amigo sente se ai e experimente...
> 
> Ele sentou na cadeira e digitou no word: [email protected] e deu enter... imagine ai a merda toda.
> 
> O tecnico falou que nao era palhaco nao.


 
[email protected] e deu enter KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK até rolei agora de rir ..Bão demais Não precisa nem ganhar muito ja basta a diversão rsrsrs

----------


## marcostmariano

haha
aqui já houveram casos de clientes ligarem e falar que a internet nao está prestando.
Eu ir na casa do cliente e ele dizer que nao consegue abrir um documento no word....
é mole?
mas interior é assim mesmo haha

----------


## alamdias

Ligação pro suporte... eu que atendi: " Olha tem mais de 10 dias que to sem net, quero o desconto nesse boleto" como eu estava por perto fui lá... SUPRESA !! quando vi somente o cabo de rede, questionei sobre o computador..." ele foi pra manutenção...." quase morri.

outro dia foi cliente que trocou o pc de lugar e ligou brabo que nem siri na lata quente... ".. to sem net tem mais de uma semana"... quando cheguei lá.. o pc estava 2 comodos afastados do switch... cada uma  :Puke: 

tem muita... se for lembrar de todas.. ficaremo o dia todo aqui.

abraços

----------


## Pedro0278

> Ligação pro suporte... eu que atendi: " Olha tem mais de 10 dias que to sem net, quero o desconto nesse boleto" como eu estava por perto fui lá... SUPRESA !! quando vi somente o cabo de rede, questionei sobre o computador..." ele foi pra manutenção...." quase morri.


Quero ver ninguem ligar pra SKY e dizer que ta sem TV...

----------


## maramcal

Opa, tudo bem!!! Sou um cliente em potencial!!!

Liguei para um provedor para solicitar um plano via rádio para minha casa.


A atendente:

-OK, estaremos enviando um técnico para verificar a viabilidade técnica...

O técnico chegou na minha casa, e começou a trepar no muro e subir na escada do vizinho

Eu perguntei: - O que você está fazendo?

O técnico: -Tô procurando a antena da nossa empresa.

Eu respondi: - Esse é o teste de viabilidade técnica? Era só me dizer onde fica a antena que por telefone eu fazia o teste de viabilidade técnica para vocês... rsrsrsrsrsr

Continuei perguntando: - O link de vocês é de quanto e quem fornece?

O técnico respondeu: - Senhor não sei de quanto é o link não, mas quem fornece é a Anatel. rsrsrs...

maramcal

----------


## WWANInternet

> Opa, tudo bem!!! Sou um cliente em potencial!!!
> 
> Liguei para um provedor para solicitar um plano via rádio para minha casa.
> 
> 
> A atendente:
> 
> -OK, estaremos enviando um técnico para verificar a viabilidade técnica...
> 
> ...


 
Boa Ideia .. o Proximo cliente que ligar aqui na empresa interessado vou pedir para ele pegar um telefone sem fio uma escada e trepar no muro ...vou economizar tempo gasolina e técnico rsrsrs 

Boa Ideia .. Vou contratar um Link Dedicado da Anatel quem sabe ja consigo um desconto com eles pois vou falar que vou indicar eles para todo mundo lol

Bem preparado esse técnico e essa Empresa Heinn !! aiaiaiaiaiai

----------


## GuiHF

Ainda não sou um provedor, mas conheço ja estou me envolvendo na area...

Liguei num provedor e perguntei sobre planos para empresa, me falaram sobre 1mbps simetricos e ip fixo.. Por incriveis R$480,00 por mes!! Daí eu estava inconformado com o valor, nem falei nada demais.. Disse que iria conversar com o dono da empresa para ver oque ele acha melhor.. E passa uma semana, num é que me aparece um "tecnico" trepado lá no galpão (pois estavam construindo do lado e facil se subir) e me diz que ele ACHA que TALVEZ uma arvore possa atrapalhar ¬¬

Teve um outro que começei a rir.. Meu futuro concorrente, enviei um e-mail para ele perguntando:
"Olá, vocês trabalham com internet via radio?"
Ele me responde com um e-mail todo bonito, lotado de imagens, dizendo que ele é MCP da Microsoft e diz assim:
"Em primeiro lugar obrigado pelo seu contato, sim hoje trabalhamos com uma técnologia mais avançada é via radio mais se chama WI FI."
Cara estranho, ainda mais com tÉcnologia dele..


Abs galera ;D

----------


## ijr

Eu costumo instalar kit/AP nos clientes, eventualmente qdo trava eu peço para o cliente DESLIGAR O RÁDIO da tomada por 5 min e colocar novamete.

pois bem, um cliente me liga q a internet travou.... peço para ele fazer o precedimento e nada da net voltar, me liga novamente e peço que deixe 10 min fora da tomada... a net não volotu.

fui até o local, o "infeliz" me diz, pode confirmar la... estou desde a hora do almoço SEM OUVIR RÁDIO pra ver se essa net volta a funcionar!!!!!! Deixei ele fora da tomada e a internet não volta.


.....Depois de rodar 28km pra chegar no cliente, e escutar uma barbaridade dessa acabei sanindo do sério, hehehe.

----------


## Bruno

vcs que perola entao olha so

na internet discada

uma certa pessoa le ligou e pediu pra fazer uma assinatura
fiz todo processo de cadastro
dei o login e senha ensinei a fazer a conecxao 
falei que preicsava de um fax modem e um linha de telefone no computdor
ela naum consegui eu perguntei se a linha de telefone naum estava muito longue pois com muito cabo na cidade naum funcionava
ela me responde
olha mais perto so se eu colocar o telfone dentro do cumputador

manutenção tecnica ( esta eu tenho gravado pelo sistema do ramal)

o cara liga dizendo que tem um monte de tela no compuitador dele e nd funciona
meu tecnico pede pra ele fechar todas as janelas e reiniciar o computador

o cara simplesmente fala naum sei o que isto vai resolver mais ta bom
para o espanto do tecnico ele ouviu o cara fechando as verneziana da cada dele 
derremente
olha fechei todas as janela e reinicieo o pc e resolve quando tavar e sou eu repetiro o processo


vendo um computador para um cliente k6 500 na epoca com o famoso kit multimidia 

a cliente devolve o cumputador pq o porta copo esta com defeito
porta copo???
sim sim 
quando vejo 
era o Driver de CDrom


Internte wireless

cliente liga e fala porque esta merda quando eu to fazendo 5 download fica muito lento pra abrir pagina ????



esta foi a pior olha

cliente liga dizendo que ta faz 15 dias sem internet mando o tecnico la monitor fora da tomada


outra pior aki
cliente liga e fala que a merda so abre o site da foxbyte.com.br minha empresa 


tecnico chega la tudo normal

ai o cliente ve que o tecnico escreve la UOL - O melhor conteúdo aber o uol digita iG - O mundo é de quem faz  Notícias, blogs, famosos e esporte
e funciona 

o cliente diz 
a entao tem que escrever ai o que vc quer que abra

----------


## WWANInternet

> Eu costumo instalar kit/AP nos clientes, eventualmente qdo trava eu peço para o cliente DESLIGAR O RÁDIO da tomada por 5 min e colocar novamete.
> 
> pois bem, um cliente me liga q a internet travou.... peço para ele fazer o precedimento e nada da net voltar, me liga novamente e peço que deixe 10 min fora da tomada... a net não volotu.
> 
> fui até o local, o "infeliz" me diz, pode confirmar la... estou desde a hora do almoço SEM OUVIR RÁDIO pra ver se essa net volta a funcionar!!!!!! Deixei ele fora da tomada e a internet não volta.
> 
> 
> .....Depois de rodar 28km pra chegar no cliente, e escutar uma barbaridade dessa acabei sanindo do sério, hehehe.


 
KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK.. essa foi a melhor ou pior né que ouvi até agora no Post 1º Lugar disparado hehehehe

----------


## lipeiori

Daria pra escrever um livro aqui... e tb só pego clientes de 1500m no máximo, gasosa tá cara  :Big Grin:

----------


## marcelsalvador

Bem pessoal o meu foi ima comédia daquelas.

Um belo dia me liga uma senhora chamada Bernadete, esposa do seu Daniel (o usuário).

Informando que o irmão dela tinha indicado o nosso provedor e que ela queria instalar a internet.

Pois bem, informei que não poderia ser naquele momento, pois estava com muitas instalações agendada e que estaria indo até lá trepar no muro (hahahahahaha).

Bem quando cheguei na casa do cliente meu pop estava a uns 300 metros do local com uma visada incrível.

E fui falar com o tal Daniel.

Pessoal o cara é complicado demais, deve ter ai uns 50 e poucos anos, com os olhos meios arregalados, para mover a cabeça o corpo vinha todo junto, estranho mesmo.

Já falei pro meu cunhado que estava comigo me ajudando, vai dar merda.

Bem marquei a instalação para outro dia, estive lá e amigos sabe aqueles dias que parece que a coisa não vai.

Eu demoro em média uns 30 minutos para instalar uma internet, muitas vezes em local menos privilegiado do que o do Daniel (o usuário).

Bem levei a manhã toda, para poder fazer a net do cara funcionar de acordo.

Fiz todos os testes junto com ele, e tudo mais.

No meio dos testes teve momentos que a net estava um pouco lente e ele me disse bem assim, caramba que merda, se for para tirar o meu acesso discado da Telefônica e colocar isso ai eu tomei ferro.

Pedi para ele aguardar um pouco pois estava vendo o que estava acontecendo, enfim era coisa de ajustes mesmo de sinal, etc.. e tal.

Funcionou bem eu vendi um plano para ele de 150Kbps com navegação a 1 mega nos primeiros 10 minutos.

Tudo testado tudo legal, e falei a ele bem como é quase final de mês usa a net até o dia 31 de janeiro se você não gostar me liga que eu tiro fora e boa, mas se passar do dia 1 ai meu amigo vamos ter que conversar baseados no contrato ok.

Qual foi a minha surpresa, dias depois a esposa do Daniel ligou falando que o mesmo não iria ficar com a net, nem perguntei o porque, e fui la retirar meus equipamentos o mais breve possível pois tinha varias instalações para fazer e precisava do equipamento.

Bem só para finalizar.

Quando pedi o contrato para ela para cancelar ela me disse, o Daniel não vai querer porque a net parou de funcionar.

Meu Deus, se parou não era só o mane catar o maldito do telefone que já foi inventado e me ligar para estar indo lá ver o que ele poderia ter alterado nas configurações, porque o cara fuça em tudo quanto e coisa no Windows.

Outra coisa quando ela me ligou eu dei uma olhada no MK e o coleguinha tava navegando belo e formoso, ai meu eu judiei do Daniel, bloqueava e desbloqueava sá para ver se ele iria navegar.

Quando voltava a habilitar ele navegava legal então não era a net que não tava funcionando era Daniel mesmo.

Hahahahahahaha

----------


## 1929

Já que é para rir, deem uma olhada neste post de hoje.

Já ouviram falar de visada diagonal? hehehehe!!!!

É o quarto post do tópico.


Iniciante: É possivel montar rede sem visada? - Under-Linux.org

----------


## maracke

Cliente: Minha internet é de 300k porque ela sempre aparece 100 Mbps?

Até explicar que fucinho de porco não é tomada, o pior que ela ainda acha que vc tá lezando ele, dá dando apenas 1/3 do que ele contratou, hehehehe

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

Não importa o quanto a net funciona bem, tem muito cliente safa... que pra ganhar uma assistencia "de gratis", vai la e quebra o cabo , e diz que ta sem net a 10 dias... e tem uns que sao mais cara de pau ainda, liga e fala que a net nao ta funcionando, ai tu vai la ver ta tudo na mais santa paz, ai quando tu vai levantando da cadeira pra ir embora vc escuta aquele enfurecedor "HEINNN..."
isso queima as orelhas...
"tem como vc dar uma olhadinha no som, nao ta saindo som no computador, isso começo depois que vc instalo a internet..."
blz, tu vai la ve que ta tudo certo mas o volume ta no zero, arruma e pronto, ai vem outro "HEINNN...." cara que ódio, "o meu "nério" nao ta gravando mp3, prq será? antes de coloca a internet eu conseguia agora nao consigo mais...
Ainda bem que eu nao ando armado!!

----------


## jociano

> Não importa o quanto a net funciona bem, tem muito cliente safa... que pra ganhar uma assistencia "de gratis", vai la e quebra o cabo , e diz que ta sem net a 10 dias... e tem uns que sao mais cara de pau ainda, liga e fala que a net nao ta funcionando, ai tu vai la ver ta tudo na mais santa paz, ai quando tu vai levantando da cadeira pra ir embora vc escuta aquele enfurecedor "HEINNN..."
> isso queima as orelhas...
> "tem como vc dar uma olhadinha no som, nao ta saindo som no computador, isso começo depois que vc instalo a internet..."
> blz, tu vai la ve que ta tudo certo mas o volume ta no zero, arruma e pronto, ai vem outro "HEINNN...." cara que ódio, "o meu "nério" nao ta gravando mp3, prq será? antes de coloca a internet eu conseguia agora nao consigo mais...
> Ainda bem que eu nao ando armado!!


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## WWANInternet

Carambaaaa !! To felizzz achei que isso tudo ai em cima que todos os colegas postou só acontecesse comigo ...que bom podermos compartilhar isso para aprendermos a ter mais paciencia com os leigos e folgados e com as :
"B I O S" da vida

----------


## portalink

Rapaz, ouço isso aqui direto, no começo aqui foi dificil, hoje graças a Deus coloquei autenticação e tudo mais.

Olha esta, um cliente de outro provedor me ligou dizendo que queria mudar, que ele ja tinha o material e tudo mais, o técnico foi mudou configurou, blza, isso dia 20 do mes, aqui encerro no final do mes e vence dia 08 seguinte... 

Quando o cidadão recebeu o boleto lá pro dia 02, disse ao boy, "POR NÃO VOU PAGAR, NÃO CONSEGUIR FAZER MINHAS COISAS, NUMA LENTIDÃO SÓ". O boy na inocencia me liga e passa o telefone pra ele, não vou pagar tem 10 dias que vc colocou e não consegui baixar nem 100 megas, disse só um instante que vou verificar, abri o sistema e tava lá do dia 20 até o dia 30, ele tinha baixado mais de 20 GB. Disse a ele, infelizmente vc só baixou 20 GB em 10 dias é melhor vc voltar pro outro e bati o telefone, na hora eu bloquei ele. depois de uns 15 dias ele pagou o boleto dos 10 dias de acesso e parou de falar comigo...

----------


## jociano

ai,ai,ai é cada um com suas loucuras, quero ver o moderador apagar isso!!!




> já foi....

----------


## juliusarraes

Uma vez la no pará uma cliente ligou para perguntar se @ (arroba) era com um "R" ou com dois "RR" kkkk

----------


## WWANInternet

> Uma vez la no pará uma cliente ligou para perguntar se @ (arroba) era com um "R" ou com dois "RR" kkkk


 
rsrsrs esse é o mesmo caso do fulanodetal_xxx e o cliente Bunito escreve 

fulanodetalunderlinexxx caramba essa net não funfa vou cancelar não entro no meu E-mail 

Dai-me paciencia o Senhor para continuar nesse ramo pq a careca ta aumentando ..hehehe

----------


## Pedro0278

> quando forum estes links externos não citem, please.
> 
> obrigado





> ai,ai,ai é cada um com suas loucuras, quero ver o moderador apagar isso!!!


Ele ja levou a suspensaozinha dele de 60 dias, quero ver onde ele vai vender os troços dele agora.

Huahuahuahuahuahuahuhau...

----------


## WWANInternet

> Não importa o quanto a net funciona bem, tem muito cliente safa... que pra ganhar uma assistencia "de gratis", vai la e quebra o cabo , e diz que ta sem net a 10 dias... e tem uns que sao mais cara de pau ainda, liga e fala que a net nao ta funcionando, ai tu vai la ver ta tudo na mais santa paz, ai quando tu vai levantando da cadeira pra ir embora vc escuta aquele enfurecedor "HEINNN..."
> isso queima as orelhas...
> "tem como vc dar uma olhadinha no som, nao ta saindo som no computador, isso começo depois que vc instalo a internet..."
> blz, tu vai la ve que ta tudo certo mas o volume ta no zero, arruma e pronto, ai vem outro "HEINNN...." cara que ódio, "o meu "nério" nao ta gravando mp3, prq será? antes de coloca a internet eu conseguia agora nao consigo mais...
> Ainda bem que eu nao ando armado!!


 
Realmente é por ai mesmo...Mas o que mais me deixa louco é o seguinte ve se isso tem base .. o cliente assina a bendita internet 200K que vc cansa de falar para o bendito na instalação que 200k é uma velocidade mais Light mais para pesquisa ver e-mail etc se gosta de baixar muita coisa da net o melhor é 400 ou 800...... ai o FDP Liga na minha empresa e diz que a net é ruim pq esta tentand assistir um video na net e não vai fica cortando ai eu pergunto para o des... qual programa é senhor e o fud... me responde MEGACUBO afffffffffffffff 

Meu querido vou te tranferir para o ramal de Mega velocidade ..rrsrsrs

----------


## juliohalima

Aqui temos vários atendimentos escrotos:

1º O cliente ligou informando que não tava conseguindo imprimir
2º O cliente solicitou suporte falando que não estava conseguindo acessar a internet, o técnico foi lá, e constatou que ele construir um primeiro andar,e o pedreiro tirou a antena

Mas o melhor foi, uma cliente que morava em uma ruazinha com 5 casas, lá a antena de TV é compartilhada, ai no outro dia ela ligou dizendo q a TV não ta funcionado, que é interferencia, explicamos que não tem nada haver, ela insistiu ai retiramos todo o equipamento, mesmo assim a TV não estava sintonizando, o problema foi detectado pelo nosso técnico que o spliter da antena coletiva estava com problemas, ai ela pediu pra instalar novamente a internet.

Instalamos, mas foi cobrado uma nova instalação

----------


## lipeiori

É só ler o primeiro post...

ANTENAS ORION - ALGUEM ESTÁ USANDO

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> É só ler o primeiro post...
> 
> ANTENAS ORION - ALGUEM ESTÁ USANDO



Rapaz eu nao entendi...

----------


## rodrigorozario

> É só ler o primeiro post...
> 
> ANTENAS ORION - ALGUEM ESTÁ USANDO


É eu tambem não.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

eisaheiuahsiueas, mais uma pérola, dessa vez de um fornecedor..
rsrsrsrs

----------


## WWANInternet

> É eu tambem não.


Muito menos eu !!

----------


## lipeiori

Alguém está usando,, o vendedor da Orion me falou que é bem melhor que a 25 DBI da aquário,, 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Windows/CONFIG%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG] *(???)*
vejam ela aqui com suas características

"uma perola de informatica"

----------


## rodrigorozario

> Alguém está usando,, o vendedor da Orion me falou que é bem melhor que a 25 DBI da aquário,, 
> [IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Windows/CONFIG%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG] *(???)*
> vejam ela aqui com suas características
> 
> "uma perola de informatica"


Acho que entendi. Mas todo (a maioria pelo menos) vendedor não é assim?? Tem que vender o peixe dele. Como é que ele vai falar pro cara que a antena dele é inferior a aquarios???

----------


## lipeiori

[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Windows/CONFIG%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG] 

ninguem percebeu ainda? ah desisto rsrs!

----------


## jociano

> [IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Windows/CONFIG%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG] 
> 
> ninguem percebeu ainda? ah desisto rsrs!


ei doido essa imagem não vai aparecer mesmo não pow, a url que tah mostrando é do teu HD e não vai aparecer nunca kkkkk olha ai: C:/DOCUME%7E1/Windows/CONFIG%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg, entedeu? C:/, teria que ser algo do tipo: http://fulanodetal.com/imagen.gif ou jpg. Entendeu!?

----------


## lipeiori

> ei doido essa imagem não vai aparecer mesmo não pow, a url que tah mostrando é do teu HD e não vai aparecer nunca kkkkk olha ai: C:/DOCUME%7E1/Windows/CONFIG%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg, entedeu? C:/, teria que ser algo do tipo: http://fulanodetal.com/imagen.gif ou jpg. Entendeu!?


Por isso que eu disse que é uma pérola!

É claro que a imagem nunca vai aparecer , ela não ta hospedada em nenhum site rs...

----------


## rodrigorozario

> Por isso que eu disse que é uma pérola!
> 
> É claro que a imagem nunca vai aparecer , ela não ta hospedada em nenhum site rs...


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.

Karaka vei. Essa é perola mesmo.

Não tinha percebido não.

----------


## jociano

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## WWANInternet

rsrrsrsrsrsrsrss.........Perola das boas

----------


## 1929

> [IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Windows/CONFIG%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG] 
> 
> ninguem percebeu ainda? ah desisto rsrs!


Pô Lipeiori, eu já estava achando que a doideira tinha te atacado. Eu tinha visto isso em outro post e achei que tu estava postando no tópico errado. hehehehe!!!

Mas por falar em pérolas, não é só assinantes que largam umas e outras. Dias desse um forista falando que ele não tinha visada, e tal,,,que tinha arvores no caminho, daí ele perguntou? Não dá para conseguir uma visada diagonal?
E ainda postou um desenho tipo este para representar as antenas:

ponto A / ........ ponto B \

----------


## WWANInternet

Realmente ja estava estranhado o Lipeiori um rapaz Linuxer tão inteligente fazendo isso ..rsrs mas ele é que foi esperto e pegou a gente !!! heheehe 

Pois é essa da visada diagonal ja tinha visto no post mesmo ..Eu juro que tento ententer o que seria uma " Visada na Diagonal " mas não consigo ... Sera que * Pitágoras* explica isso que Em todo triângulo retângulo, o quadrado da medida da hipotenusa é igual à soma dos quadrados das medidas dos catetos. ;-)

----------


## lipeiori

Olhem isso: blocodenotas-scrap.JPG (image)

http://bp1.blogger.com/_7jIMUajFeOg/...hdtvduvida.JPG

----------


## mmarcelo

faz 6 meses que to sem dormir, sem jartar e sem almoçar...(provedor wireless com 350 clientes, hehe ), mas antes disso tinha uma lan house com 15 maquinas, e com speedy da telefonica de 2 mega, pois na cidade nao havia disponibilidade tecnica para fazer um upgrade na velocidade...toda terça e sexta eu ligava na telefonica pr aver se tinham liberado um uograde no meu plano e sempre a mesma resposta.. no momento nao senhor, mas o sr pode ligar que a qualquer momento iremos liberar.....
ate que um belo dia aparece um VENDEDOR, devidamente uniformizado e "encrachazado" me oferencendo um outra linah telefonica... eu disse nao que nao necessitada de outra linha e aproveitei pra cobrar o meu upgrade na conexao...

O imbecil entao me falou o seguinte:
-entao senhor se o senhor aceitar a outra linha eu ja libero 1GB assim que a linha for instalada por R$ 150,00 ja com 1GB de spoeedy e um planinho para ligações... interrompi na hora, " _01 GIGA ?
Sim, disse ele... mesmo assim, sabendo que isso era impossivel... perguntei novamente, _1 GIGA e ele novamente falou sim senhor 1GB mais alguns minuot spara ligação local etc por R$ 150,00...

Entao dei corda...
Meu amigo, c voce instalar 1GB de speedey aqui , na nova linha entao eu quero sim....

Ee puxou um formiçario da bolsa.. e foi preenchendo...... na hora da velocidade do speedy ele escreveu "1GB" dai eu assinei e tudo ..... e no pezinho do contrato eu escrevi OBS a velocidade contradada do speedy é de 1GB , se nao for 1GB nem precisa instalar a nova linha telefonica... e o vendedor foi embora...

Nao preciso contar o que aconteceu ne...


k k k k k k k

----------


## lipeiori

1GB devia ser a cota mensal... :Bike: 

 :Burnout:  :Burnout:  :Burnout:  :Burnout:  :Burnout:  :Burnout: 

Apesar de estar escrito ali que sou Linuxer, nunca usei nenhum Linux no meu PC, só tive contanto com o Linux há uns 3-4 anos atras quando fiz um curso de Conectiva 9 mas nem lembro de nada hehehe!

----------


## FabimdiTereza

Moro em um distrito de São João Evangelista, que fica a 28km da sede do município, com muitas montanhas no caminho. Um belo dia, (quando eu ainda naum tinha provedor), uma cliente chega perto e me faz a Seguinte afirmação: Agora nos vamos ter internet aqui.
Eu falei que naum sabia, e pelo tamanho do distrito isso era quase impossível.
Ela continuou afirmando: Vai sim, semana que vem, pq em São João vai ter internet a Rádio, e ainda bem que a Liderança FM "pega" muito bem no som lá de casa....

Fiquei sem palavras. rs :Bird:

----------


## lipeiori

Até hoje tem cliente meu que acha que a net vem do satelite ou da antena da oi, claro sei la.

----------


## powernetscm

Eu atendi o cliente novo que reclamava da internet a radio que era uma porcaria, pois nao estava funcionando a alguns dias, quando mandei o tec na casa para verificar o sr tinha mudado a maquina de lugar e nao tinha colocado o cabo de volta no pc, comentou ele que como a internet era sem fio achou que nao precisava ligar, ae pedi um copo d´agua e falei o seguinte a tv do senhor pega varios canais mas a antena la encima nao tem fio ate a transmissora, dae fui la na tv dele e tirei o cabo coaxial, e parou de pegar os canais, e com a maior paciencia expliquei pra ele
nunca mais me ligou pra reclamar

----------


## WWANInternet

Pérola raras + e + e +e +e +e +e+ e+e

Olha a Ultima ..quentinha do forno essa foi eu que atendi :


Por favor senhor vcs ai do provedor não tem alguma maneira de bloquear sites Pornos depois que colocou essa mal.... internet aqui meu marido nem da bola para mim mais só que saber de ficar 24h vendo filmes de sacanagem na net nem trabalhar ele quer mais e ainda disse que eu é que vou pagar a net no fim do mes ..por favor bloqueia esses sites ai para mim !!! KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

----------


## osmano807

Poxa, dexa ele fazer uns exercícios manuais ué

----------


## lipeiori

> Pérola raras + e + e +e +e +e +e+ e+e
> 
> Olha a Ultima ..quentinha do forno essa foi eu que atendi :
> 
> 
> Por favor senhor vcs ai do provedor não tem alguma maneira de bloquear sites Pornos depois que colocou essa mal.... internet aqui meu marido nem da bola para mim mais só que saber de ficar 24h vendo filmes de sacanagem na net nem trabalhar ele quer mais e ainda disse que eu é que vou pagar a net no fim do mes ..por favor bloqueia esses sites ai para mim !!! KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU

----------


## jhonnyp

depois de uma semana instalada, homem me pede, 
" ho, tem como apagar as minhas conversas na internet? pq sabe a gostoza da vizinha tbem coloco, e eu e ela andamos falando umas coisas que se minha mulher ver dá morte"

falei que dava e uma hora ia la ajudar ele,

chego lá, pra fingir uma manutenção no pc. a mulher dele,

"ho, vc poderia me ensinar a apagar minhas conversar pq sabe, to falando com meu vizinho de madrugada e se meu marido descobre ja viu..

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> depois de uma semana instalada, homem me pede, 
> " ho, tem como apagar as minhas conversas na internet? pq sabe a gostoza da vizinha tbem coloco, e eu e ela andamos falando umas coisas que se minha mulher ver dá morte"
> 
> falei que dava e uma hora ia la ajudar ele,
> 
> chego lá, pra fingir uma manutenção no pc. a mulher dele,
> 
> "ho, vc poderia me ensinar a apagar minhas conversar pq sabe, to falando com meu vizinho de madrugada e se meu marido descobre ja viu..



rapaz, essa me cheira a uma mentirinha...

----------


## WWANInternet

> rapaz, essa me cheira a uma mentirinha...


 
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU
SUhauSHAUhsaUHASuHASU 

fontes Lipeori

----------


## wilbelow

Legal galera...pensei que tudo isso so acontecia comigo...rs

mas aqui sao tantas perolas...
as piores sao no atendimento telefonico:

_ Estou sem internet mais de 3 dias

Senhor, qual seu login para verificar junto ao sistema

_ joao.oliveira

Sr. , poderia me dizer que mensagem seu computador menciona
ao iniciar o internet explorer ou algum navegador de internet

_Nenhuma, a tela esta preta, apenas uma luz laranja na frente dele esta acesa

resumindo: pc do cliente com problema, e a internet que nao funciona...rsrs

 :Ciao:

----------


## JHONNE

Bem, também tenho uma

Senhora liga: - Minha internet não funciona!!

mando um técnico fazer manutenção, chegando lá pc com problemas.

Para não perder o cliente, sugerimos uma formatação gratuíta, e ela ...

VC TA MALUCO!! VOU PERDER MEU MSN E MEU ORKUT!!!

----------


## Bruno

hahuahuahuahuhua 
isto um cliente falou pra min semana passada hahuahuahuahua

----------


## jpjust

Aqui já teve duas interessantes relacionado a uso da Internet.

Primeira:

Cliente: Tô sem Internet faz uma semana, quero desconto.
Eu: Você ficou uma semana inteira sem?
Cliente: Foi, uns 7 dias mais ou menos sem aquela porcaria funcionar.
Eu: OK. Então vou olhar no relatório do servidor a quantidade exata de dias que o sr. ficou sem sinal pra dar o desconto correto.
Cliente: Ah, então deixe. Deixe pra lá, vai te dar trabalho. [e saiu]

Quando olhei o log do PPPoE vi porque ele deixou pra lá: não teve um dia sequer sem funcionar  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Segunda:

A mulher e a filha tinham cancelado a assinatura, mas como aqui o cliente usa pra pagar depois, ficou faltando os 19 dias que usaram no último mês. A mulher alegou que no mês a net não tinha funcionado e não iria pagar. Aí veio aqui no escritório resolver:

Mulher: Como é que você vai me cobrar se essa merda nem funcionou?
Eu: Aguarde um pouco que vou olhar no relatório do servidor [abri a página que mostra os últimos acessos do PPPoE]. Aqui, o relatório diz que você usou até o dia 24, ontem. Isso dá 19 dias, por isso enviamos esse boleto proporcional ao uso de 19 dias.
Filha da mulher: E aí diz a hora que usou ontem?
Eu: Diz sim. Aqui mostra que ontem conectaram às 12:30 e desconectaram às 14:00.
Filha da mulher: Oxe... na hora que não tem ninguém em casa.
Mulher: E eu tenho que acreditar em você, né?
Eu: [pra sacanear] Não eu sou que tô dizendo não, é o servidor. Ele que tá falando isso.
Mulher: [fez uma cara feira por conta disso] E se eu não quiser pagar.
Eu: Em 15 dias o nome vai pro SPC.

A mulher pagou.  :Smile:

----------


## jpjust

Fora os inadimplentes que ficam mais de um mês devendo, a gente bloqueia, e ainda vêm aqui dizer que vão me botar no Procon.

Sem pagar? Pode ir então.

----------


## shuttner

Olha essa será que ele entende?
https://under-linux.org/fotos/shuttn...899-perola.jpg

----------


## WWANInternet

> Olha essa será que ele entende?
> https://under-linux.org/fotos/shuttn...899-perola.jpg


 
KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

Só faltou ele Perguntar como que faz para instalar o Counter Strike no Mikrotik ..rsrsrsrsrs


Dai-me paciencia ó meu bom Deus !!!

----------


## 1929

Esta é parecida com aquela que surgiu aqui no forum, sobre visada diagonal. hehehe


ant.1 obstáculo ant.2
/--------------------\

----------


## Malverick

Dia destes após enviar 3 e-mails, 1 de aviso e 2 de cobrança o cliente cara-de-pau foi bloqueado:

Cliente liga pro suporte,

Cliente: Minha filha, eu to sem internet,
Atendente: Qual seu login Sr.
Cliente: Pedro
Atedente: Sr. qual msg retorna pro senhor quando senhor digita seu login.
Cliente: Usuário suspenso, contate departamento finaceiro
Atedente: Isso Sr vc deve falar com nosso financeiro
Cliente: pra que?
Atendente: Sr, aqui so posso lhe informar sobre evetuais problemas de conexão!
Cliente: Pois é, to tendo um problema aqui , essa porcaria não funciona.
Atendente(de saco cheio já): Sr, o Sr precisa falar com financeiro pois existe uma fatura vencida para seu acesso e este se encontra suspenso!
Cliente: Uai mais vence quando?
Atendente: dia 10 Sr.
Cliente: então hoje né 15? e ja cortou?
Atendente: Sim Sr mas venceu dia 10 do mes passado!!
Cliente: Então, so cortou porcausa disso? a deixa queto, vou procurar o SAC, vou processar vc´s isso e um absurdo!!! Todo lugar so corta com 3 meses e vc´s querem cortar com 30 dias , desse jeito o brasil não vai pra frente!!


Ta gravado, por coincidencia a atedente era a minha esposa, e não e que ele procurou o SAC de verdade!!! hueheueheuheu Fala sério, o Conciliador do SAC perguntou pra ele assim!! Ta pago? Ele Não!! mas so pode cortar com 3 meses!! hueheuheueh O kra olhou pra ele e disse assim!! aonde ta escrito isso!?

E duro gente cada coisa!

----------


## 1929

Estou para dizer uma coisa para vocês.

O Código de Defesa do Consumidor, foi um marco. Mas ele precisa de revisão.
Tem muita coisa nesta lei que estimula o consumidor a querer tirar proveito. 
E aí o sujeito que é crica, vai "evoluindo" na experteza e acaba nisso aí, achando que 3 meses é pouco.
Uma das coisas que deveria ser introduzido na lei é que quando o consumidor perder ele precisaria arcar com custos também.

----------


## jpjust

O Brasil não vai pra frente porque esses caloteiros vagabundos não pagam!!!

----------


## jociano

Por isso utilizo o sistema pré-pago!!! Acabou os 30 dias é só tchau e benção!!!

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Por isso utilizo o sistema pré-pago!!! Acabou os 30 dias é só tchau e benção!!!



Sim, isso é uma boa.

Entretanto tem um mercado bem mais restrito para disputar clientes. Alguns até preferem pagar 6 meses antecipadamente, outros te enrolam muito. A situação mais estranha que aparece comigo é o cliente jurar que pagou, ameaçar levar à justiça, mas não passa de mentira. O "cara" só quer ganhar tempo e navegar de graça antes de cancelar.

----------


## pabloeluiza

> [email protected] e deu enter KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK até rolei agora de rir ..Bão demais Não precisa nem ganhar muito ja basta a diversão rsrsrs


KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
Essa foi boa para animar o dia!!!!
Os caras do suporte sempre tem graaaaaandes histórias para nos contar....
Quando eu era de um suporte... nusss, ouvia todo dia uma asneira diferente...
mas ta valendo... a vida é assim....  :Ciao:

----------


## pabloeluiza

Muito útil para quem dá suporte!*
*Nunca percam a calma!*

Segue o diálogo entre o ex-funcionário e o cliente da empresa:

- Help desk assistência, posso ajudar?
- Sim, bem... estou tendo problema com o Word.
- Que tipo de problema?
- Bem, eu estava digitando e, de repente, todas as palavras sumiram.
- Sumiram?
- Elas desapareceram. Nada.
- Nada?
- Está preta. Não aceita nada que eu digite.
- Você ainda está no Word ou já saiu?
- Como posso saber?
- Você vê o Prompt C: na tela?
- O que é esse 'promete-se' ?
- Esquece. Você consegue mover o cursor pela tela?
- Não há cursor algum. Eu te disse, ele não aceita nada que eu digite.
- Seu monitor tem um indicador de força?
- O que é monitor?
- É essa tela que parece com uma TV. Ele tem uma luzinha que diz quando está ligado?
- Não sei.
- Bom, olhe atrás do monitor, então veja aonde está ligado o cabo de força. Você consegue fazer isso?
- Acho que sim.
- Ótimo. Siga para aonde vai o cabo e me diga se ele está na tomada.
- Tá sim.
- Atrás do monitor, você reparou que existem dois cabos?
- Não.
- Bom, eles estão aí. Preciso que você olhe e ache o outro cabo.
- Ok, achei.
- Siga-o e veja se ele está bem conectado na parte traseira do computador.
- Não alcanço!
- Hum. Você consegue ver se está?
- Não.
- Mesmo se você ajoelhar ou se debruçar sobre ele?
- Ah, não, tá muito escuro aqui!
- Escuro?
- Sim, a luz do escritório tá desligada, e a única luz que eu tenho vem da janela, lá do outro lado.
- Bom, acenda a luz então!
- Não posso.
- Por que não?
- Porque estamos sem energia.
- Estão... sem energia...?
Longa pausa...
- Ah! ok, descobrimos o problema agora! Você ainda tem a caixa de papelão e os manuais que vieram com o seu micro?
- Sim, estão no armário.
- Bom! Então, você desconecta o seu sistema, pega tudo, empacota e leva de volta para a loja.
- Sério?? O problema é tão grave assim?
- Sim, temo que seja.
- Bom, então tá. E o que eu digo na loja?
- Diga que você é BURRO demais pra ter um computador!! !

............ ......... ......... ......... [OUTRA :]

'USUÁRIO: 'Não consigo imprimir. Cada vez que tento, o computador diz:
'''Não é possível encontrar a impressora'. Já levantei a impressora e coloquei-a em frente ao monitor para ele ver, mas o computador continua ''dizendo que não consegue encontrá-la.'


............ ......... ......... ......... . [OUTRA :]


'SUPORTE: 'Serviço ao Manual da HP. Sérgio falando. Em que posso ser ''útil?'
''USUÁRIO: 'Tenho uma impressora HP que precisa ser reparada.'
''SUPORTE: 'Que modelo é?'
'USUÁRIO: 'É uma Hewlett-Packard. ..'
'SUPORTE: 'Isto eu já sei.. Quero saber se é colorida ou preto e branco.'
''USUÁRIO: 'É bege!'

............ ......... ......... ......... [OUTRA :]

SUPORTE: 'Bom dia. Posso ajudar em alguma coisa?'
''USUÁRIO: 'Não consigo imprimir.'
''SUPORTE: 'Pode clicar no 'Iniciar' e...'
''USUÁRIO: 'Caaalma aí! Não responda assim muito tecnicamente. Não sou o ''Bill Gates!'

............ ......... ......... ........ [OUTRA :]

'USUÁRIO: 'De repente aparece uma mensagem na mini tela que diz 'Clique 'Reiniciar'. .. O que eu devo fazer?'
'SUPORTE: 'O senhor aperte o botão solicitado, desligue e ligue 'novamente.'
Sem pestanejar, o usuário desliga o telefone na cara do 'atendente e liga para o suporte novamente..
''USUÁRIO: 'E agora o que eu faço?'

............ ......... ......... ......... . [OUTRA :]

''USUÁRIO: 'Tenho um grande problema. Um amigo meu colocou um protetor de tela no meu computador, mas a cada vez que mexo o mouse, ele ''desaparece! !!'

............ ......... ......... ........ [OUTRA :]

''SUPORTE: 'Em que posso ajudar?'
''USUÁRIO: 'Estou escrevendo o meu primeiro e-mail.'
''SUPORTE: 'OK, qual é o problema?'
''USUÁRIO: 'Já fiz a letra 'a'. Como é que se faz o circulozinho em volta dela pra fazer o tal arroba?'

............ ......... ......... ......... . [OUTRA :]

'SUPORTE: 'Suporte do seu Provedor de Internet, bom dia. O que deseja?'
USUÁRIO: 'Moço, a Internet também abre aos domingos?'

............ ......... ......... ........ [OUTRA :]

'Depois de um tempo falando com o atendente do suporte.
'SUPORTE: 'O que tem do lado direito da tela?'
'USUÁRIO: 'Uma samambaia!'
'SUPORTE: silêncio...






> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> Essa foi boa para animar o dia!!!!
> Os caras do suporte sempre tem graaaaaandes histórias para nos contar....
> Quando eu era de um suporte... nusss, ouvia todo dia uma asneira diferente...
> mas ta valendo... a vida é assim....

----------


## Malverick

> Estou para dizer uma coisa para vocês.
> 
> O Código de Defesa do Consumidor, foi um marco. Mas ele precisa de revisão.
> Tem muita coisa nesta lei que estimula o consumidor a querer tirar proveito. 
> E aí o sujeito que é crica, vai "evoluindo" na experteza e acaba nisso aí, achando que 3 meses é pouco.
> Uma das coisas que deveria ser introduzido na lei é que quando o consumidor perder ele precisaria arcar com custos também.


Engraçado você falar sore isso, ja fui questionado sobre isso algumas vezes, mas..... Como disse na outras , ainda não encontrei nada no CDC falando sobre isso, aliás o CDC so trata de serviços publicos essenciais, tipo água, luz e telefone. Pra sorte dos empresários honestos internet e gás não são descritos no CDC. Se for por favor me corrija e me mostre por gentileza pq eu ja procurei até!!

----------


## 1929

> Engraçado você falar sore isso, ja fui questionado sobre isso algumas vezes, mas..... Como disse na outras , ainda não encontrei nada no CDC falando sobre isso, aliás o CDC so trata de serviços publicos essenciais, tipo água, luz e telefone. Pra sorte dos empresários honestos internet e gás não são descritos no CDC. Se for por favor me corrija e me mostre por gentileza pq eu ja procurei até!!



O código de defesa do consumidor abrange qualquer relacionamento comercial entre empresa e prestadores de serviço e o consumidor. Deste o fabricante de avião até o barbeiro da esquina.

----------


## lipeiori

> Dia destes após enviar 3 e-mails, 1 de aviso e 2 de cobrança o cliente cara-de-pau foi bloqueado:
> 
> Cliente liga pro suporte,
> 
> Cliente: Minha filha, eu to sem internet,
> Atendente: Qual seu login Sr.
> Cliente: Pedro
> Atedente: Sr. qual msg retorna pro senhor quando senhor digita seu login.
> Cliente: Usuário suspenso, contate departamento finaceiro
> ...


Esse merece um bom óleo de peroba!!

Eu não perdoo, atrasou 10 dias já to passando o cerol, ninguem tem pena de mim eu vou ter dos outros porque?

----------


## WWANInternet

> Esse merece um bom óleo de peroba!!
> 
> Eu não perdoo, atrasou 10 dias já to passando o cerol, ninguem tem pena de mim eu vou ter dos outros porque?


Lipeiori ..vc esta muito mauu ...kkkkkk da pelo menos 2 semaninhas ai paras os meninoss ..olha a crise aeeeee ..rsrsrsrsrs

----------


## lipeiori

> Lipeiori ..vc esta muito mauu ...kkkkkk da pelo menos 2 semaninhas ai paras os meninoss ..olha a crise aeeeee ..rsrsrsrsrs


Claro po, tem uns que realmente vale a pena dar mais um prazo, agora outros so kerem sugar sua net, ficar enrolando, pagar um mês e esquecer o anterior... como podem ser tao caras-de-pau.

Sobre a crise ta brabo mesmo, esses dias teve um cliente que tava cortado ai arrancou o cabo com conector sma e tudo, ligou o cabo coaxial da TV e ligou reclamando que nem com a antena de TV pegava o sinal.

Ai eu falei que teria que comprar outro cabo (eu é que nao vou consertar o conector pra ele) e que o mesmo custava apenas 32 reais (cabo de 10m ja crimpado), ai o kra falou q nao ia ter dinheiro e que a mule dele sei la, iria colocar vivo zap, ta ferrado vai ter que pagar o modem que é carão, velocidade de 115kbps e pagar a mensalidade de 100$ por mes.

----------


## WWANInternet

> Claro po, tem uns que realmente vale a pena dar mais um prazo, agora outros so kerem sugar sua net, ficar enrolando, pagar um mês e esquecer o anterior... como podem ser tao caras-de-pau.
> 
> Sobre a crise ta brabo mesmo, esses dias teve um cliente que tava cortado ai arrancou o cabo com conector sma e tudo, ligou o cabo coaxial da TV e ligou reclamando que nem com a antena de TV pegava o sinal.
> 
> Ai eu falei que teria que comprar outro cabo (eu é que nao vou consertar o conector pra ele) e que o mesmo custava apenas 32 reais (cabo de 10m ja crimpado), ai o kra falou q nao ia ter dinheiro e que a mule dele sei la, iria colocar vivo zap, ta ferrado vai ter que pagar o modem que é carão, velocidade de 115kbps e pagar a mensalidade de 100$ por mes.


 

Affffffffffffff ...realmente temos que Implementar no Kit Cliente em comodato Antena ....Cabo .... Cano ....Radio ...e OLÉO DE PERÓBA kKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

----------


## jociano

> Sim, isso é uma boa.
> 
> Entretanto tem um mercado bem mais restrito para disputar clientes. Alguns até preferem pagar 6 meses antecipadamente, outros te enrolam muito. A situação mais estranha que aparece comigo é o cliente jurar que pagou, ameaçar levar à justiça, mas não passa de mentira. O "cara" só quer ganhar tempo e navegar de graça antes de cancelar.


Pois é! Logo por aqui é a pedido dos proprios clientes para não terem contrato, eles não querem sem amarrados por contrato de jeito nenhum, querem somente pagar 1(um) mês e testar, caso a net seja boa ele continua e assim sucessivamente, mas caso contrario, ele vira a antena para o concorrente e morreu a conversa!!!

----------


## Magal

Os contratos de fidelidade são faceis de serem anulados no PROCON!!!

----------


## Michael

Gente eu to pra morrer de rir aqui agora, me chegou um cidadão hoje a tarde reclamando que a BAND e RECORD pararam de funcionar depois que ouviu uma propaganda nossa informando que a nossa capacidade havia sido dobrada para 40Mbs de link, e após se informar com uns parentes de SP, que foi realmente confirmado que quando passa de 20 o sistema de TV para de funcionar num raio de 15km!!! 
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

muito comédia!!!!!

----------


## Malverick

> O código de defesa do consumidor abrange qualquer relacionamento comercial entre empresa e prestadores de serviço e o consumidor. Deste o fabricante de avião até o barbeiro da esquina.


Isso e indiscutivel, mas a questão não e essa!!! To perguntando aonde tem no CDC que não pode suspender antes de 3 meses? E tem mais, toda lei e ou regra não e necessáriamente pra ser seguida, e pra ser interpretada, taí a jurisprudência que não me deixa mentir! E siceramente da cabeça do Juiz e da fralda do nenem niguem sabe o que vem!!

----------


## 1929

> Os contratos de fidelidade são faceis de serem anulados no PROCON!!!


Tem razão Magal.

A única coisa que pode inibir o sujeito de migrar para outro provedor, além de um bom serviço é claro, é colocar AP criptografado e com senha de acesso e em comodato.
E cobrar taxa de instalação.
Comodato não dá para cobrar o equipamento e querer continuar o provedor sendo dono dele. Vão no Procon e ferram a gente.
Ou dá em comodato ou então vende para o cliente. Mas aí, se ele quiser mudar, tu vai ser obrigado a abrir a senha do AP.
Com o comodato, mesmo que o outro concorrente ofereça o serviço sem taxa de instalação, ele não vai usar o teu equipamento, e o usuário vai pensar duas vezes, pois aí tu coloca no contrato que se ele pedir cancelamento, vai ter que pagar taxa de instalação se quiser voltar.
E tudo protocolado, quando coloca e quando retira o equipamento.

Quanto ao teu caso, Jociano, pode dar problemas com a Anatel quando fiscalizarem e pedirem os contratos.

----------


## Magal

Isso 1929, aqui meus contratos são todos comodato.

----------


## 1929

> Isso 1929, aqui meus contratos são todos comodato.


Para quem tá começando, se não dá para comprar os APs para kit cliente, tudo de uma vêz só, faz um Proger no BB.
Com 20.000,00 na mão, dá para comprar AP por 100,00 ou menos. 
Tu já imaginou o desconto que consegue se for comprar 100 ap de uma só vêz? E ainda compra um lote de antenas.
E 20.000,00 dá uns 700,00 por mês e ainda te dão um ano de carência, mas lembrando que aí o juro está correndo sobre o capital.
E durante este primeiro ano te dá uma folga no bolso.
E por falar em AP por menos de 100,00, dia desses, a mude.com.br estava vendendo AP intelbras, com chipset atheros, por 98,00 a vista. Isto preço unitário. Agora imagina no choro quanto não consegue baixar em cada um.
Fazendo assim, fica mais fácil bancar o comodato.

----------


## shuttner

Respostas das imagens que mandei
https://under-linux.org/fotos/shuttn...30-perola1.jpg
ele ta sendo muito bem auxiliado por esse "tecnico"

acho que ele não vai se dar bem fazendo isso sozinho
https://under-linux.org/fotos/shuttn...31-perola2.jpg

----------


## lipeiori

Pegar um HD com o Win instalado só pra entrar no setup suaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHSUAHSuahUSHAUSHasuaHSUAHS


Eu tenho um colega que até hoje acha que o PC não liga sem HD, e vai perguntar o que ele é? Sou técnico de informática.

----------


## WWANInternet

Hhehehehehe .o problema é o seguinte a maioria das lojas de informatica contrata técnico inexperientes estagiarios mesmo ..para ficar mais barato para empresa entende aquele cara que pegou o diploma do senai do senac da Microlins ( Inclusive que eu sou professor la ) ou mesmo fazem faculdade só teoria em cima de teoria e não aprendem nada pois na pratica do dia a dia é que a gente ve que 8 não e 800 e sapo não é jacare ...ai quando um caboco desse escuta falar em Linux Servidor Linux Programação pesada ele tira o dele da reta ...igual o colega ai fez: para entrar no setup tem que tirar o linux e colocar o XP KKKKKKKK .... mas ta valendo vivendhu re aprendendioiiuu abraços

----------


## lipeiori

I ta me esculachando, eu fiz curso no SENAC hehehehe!

----------


## jpjust

> Hhehehehehe .o problema é o seguinte a maioria das lojas de informatica contrata técnico inexperientes estagiarios mesmo ..para ficar mais barato para empresa entende aquele cara que pegou o diploma do senai do senac da Microlins ( Inclusive que eu sou professor la ) ou mesmo fazem faculdade só teoria em cima de teoria e não aprendem nada pois na pratica do dia a dia é que a gente ve que 8 não e 800 e sapo não é jacare ...ai quando um caboco desse escuta falar em Linux Servidor Linux Programação pesada ele tira o dele da reta ...igual o colega ai fez: para entrar no setup tem que tirar o linux e colocar o XP KKKKKKKK .... mas ta valendo vivendhu re aprendendioiiuu abraços


Só tem um detalhe aí: curso de nível superior não é curso de técnico. Lá não ensinam ninguém a fazer essas coisas com PC. Aliás, dá pra estudar computação sem usar um computador.

----------


## rogeriosims

> Só tem um detalhe aí: curso de nível superior não é curso de técnico. Lá não ensinam ninguém a fazer essas coisas com PC. Aliás, dá pra estudar computação sem usar um computador.


Caras,

O principal problema é que o povo tem preguiça primeiramente de PENSAR e em segundo lugar LER.

Mesmo um cara que não manja nada de ingles ve a mensagem. Press DEL to Boot.

Que isso, só um imbecil não acessa a bios.

Já vem escrito, quando eu tinha uns 8 anos, pegava aqueles pc antigão e detonava a bios dele fuçando. via lá aperta del, ou F1 escambal, apertava na hora, tela colorida, mexia tudo. hauahauhau

Mas o grande problema do brasileiro é preguiça de LER. O cara que le aprende qualquer coisa.

Daqui a uns dias vem um querendo saber como troca papel de parede do MK.

Abraço

----------


## Acronimo

No final todos nos temos clientes USB (usuario super burro) eles acham que como somos provedores locais eles tem o direito de falar, e reclamar coisa que não deve, 
teve um cliente dizendo que estava tendo muito prejuizo com a internet, perguntei por que e tals, ele disse

- A internet SEM FIO foi instalada na minha casa, la eu uso o computador, mas quando chego no meu escritorio pra usar la não pega e nem pega tb no meu notebook, vcs não liberaram o acesso dos outros computadores? (escritorio 2km da residencia e não tem antena instalada)
eu disse, 
-Mas a internet é instalada na residencia e so pode usar na residencia devido a antena e tals..

o cliente
- mas por que a oi tem o plano de internet sem fio que posso pegar em qualquer lugar, 
eu falei
-sao tecnologias diferente
ele
-se eu soubesse que esta porcaria era assim eu nem teria colocado
eu,
- mas stao insatisfeitos pois o que vi vcs tem estao com plano de 300 k, e foi liberado 500 por cortesia
ele mandou cancelar dizendo que estamos "lezando" pois vendemos internet sem fio e ele tinha que usar o cabo, 
3 dias o procon me liga
ai fui explicar que a internet não era uma internet movel e sim uma internet nomade, que tem que ter o cabo ate a antena, que ele não consegue acesso fora da residencia e tals,e moça do procon entendeu e falou que tem nossa internet e não ve nenhuma irregularidade nem se sente lesada, e ainda frizou que tem gente que não tem o que fazer, e fica procurando encrenca
cada um que aparece
to ate pensando em montar uma clinica de yoga

----------


## lipeiori

Essa ai foi brabo mesmo, o Procon mesmo diz que o cliente tem que ter um conhecimento minimo daquilo que está comprando.

----------


## WWANInternet

> Caras,
> 
> O principal problema é que o povo tem preguiça primeiramente de PENSAR e em segundo lugar LER.
> 
> Mesmo um cara que não manja nada de ingles ve a mensagem. Press DEL to Boot.
> 
> Que isso, só um imbecil não acessa a bios.
> 
> Já vem escrito, quando eu tinha uns 8 anos, pegava aqueles pc antigão e detonava a bios dele fuçando. via lá aperta del, ou F1 escambal, apertava na hora, tela colorida, mexia tudo. hauahauhau
> ...


 

Realmente e a maior preguiça de todas a de Pesquisar ..uma simples pesquisa no GOOGLE resolve e tira muitas duvidas ...sou professor de computaçao e uma das primeiras coisas que ensino em minhas aulas e o aluno aprender a pesquisar pois curso e so diploma vc compra o diploma essa e a verdade foi se o tempo que diploma de faculdade era garantia de serviço hoje em dia com o google e muito melhor que qualquer curso le no google e vai praticar tenho certeza que vc aprende mais que investir rios de dinheiro em cursos carissimos ................quando eu Instalo a internet para algum cliente e ele me pergunta : como faz agora para baixar videos : como faz para gravar cd ...Sabe o que eu respondo : vou colocar aqui para vc a pagina do google como inicial ai todas essas perguntas que vc me fez vc vai digitar la e colocar pesquisar e antes de ligar para o suporte da net vc entrara no google e colocara pesquisar ...Amigos isso resolve 90% das perolas que vc nao precisara escutar heheheheheh abraços

----------


## jpjust

Gostei do "usuário USB". mas todos nós sabemos que o problema é de "BIOS"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shuttner

Nossos problemas são pq existem esses problemas extremamente graves que é de difícil solução
PANOP (Pane de Operador)
BIOS (Bichinho Ignorante Operando Sistema)
e o esse que ainda não sabia
USB (Usuário Super Burro)

----------


## Xacal

> Não importa o quanto a net funciona bem, tem muito cliente safa... que pra ganhar uma assistencia "de gratis", vai la e quebra o cabo , e diz que ta sem net a 10 dias... e tem uns que sao mais cara de pau ainda, liga e fala que a net nao ta funcionando, ai tu vai la ver ta tudo na mais santa paz, ai quando tu vai levantando da cadeira pra ir embora vc escuta aquele enfurecedor "HEINNN..."
> isso queima as orelhas...
> "tem como vc dar uma olhadinha no som, nao ta saindo som no computador, isso começo depois que vc instalo a internet..."
> blz, tu vai la ve que ta tudo certo mas o volume ta no zero, arruma e pronto, ai vem outro "HEINNN...." cara que ódio, "o meu "nério" nao ta gravando mp3, prq será? antes de coloca a internet eu conseguia agora nao consigo mais...
> Ainda bem que eu nao ando armado!!




Ainda bem que existe a justiça, senão muitos clientes já estariam mortos...
kkkkk...

----------


## Acronimo

e olha que temos 3 atendentes esclarecendo todos os detalhes antes da instalação, e ainda temos uma triagem tecnica
mas a maioria dos clientes nunca estao satisfeitos com o que tem, sempre querem mias
o pior é quando eles reclamam que a pagina não entra, ai vai ver o pc ta todo bichado, uma vez mesmo o cara tava usando o internet explore reclamando que nunca entrava a tela de login, mas sempre ele usava off line

----------


## datalinenet

> [email protected] e deu enter KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK até rolei agora de rir ..Bão demais Não precisa nem ganhar muito ja basta a diversão rsrsrs


...

Humm..essa foi de matar!!! So faltava o cliente perguntar: "Sera que nao entra no "site" pq meu word é X versão?????? """ hasuhauhsuahs


Ninguem merece....

----------


## roterdan

> Nossos problemas são pq existem esses problemas extremamente graves que é de difícil solução
> PANOP (Pane de Operador)
> BIOS (Bichinho Ignorante Operando Sistema)
> e o esse que ainda não sabia
> USB (Usuário Super Burro)


No caso do cidadão que não conseguia entrar no setup está mais para 
TITOS (Tecnico Ignorante TENTANDO Operar o Sistema) :Viking: 
E essa nova classe, apesar de pouco citada, já está com muitos representates no mercado. :Dong:

----------


## Xororo

> Realmente e a maior preguiça de todas a de Pesquisar ..uma simples pesquisa no GOOGLE resolve e tira muitas duvidas ...sou professor de computaçao e uma das primeiras coisas que ensino em minhas aulas e o aluno aprender a pesquisar pois curso e so diploma vc compra o diploma essa e a verdade foi se o tempo que diploma de faculdade era garantia de serviço hoje em dia com o google e muito melhor que qualquer curso le no google e vai praticar tenho certeza que vc aprende mais que investir rios de dinheiro em cursos carissimos ................quando eu Instalo a internet para algum cliente e ele me pergunta : como faz agora para baixar videos : como faz para gravar cd ...Sabe o que eu respondo : vou colocar aqui para vc a pagina do google como inicial ai todas essas perguntas que vc me fez vc vai digitar la e colocar pesquisar e antes de ligar para o suporte da net vc entrara no google e colocara pesquisar ...Amigos isso resolve 90% das perolas que vc nao precisara escutar heheheheheh abraços


Aneim... mandar eles pesquisarem no Google tira toda a graça do trabalho... o mais divertido mesmo é ouvir as pérolas. Não tem preço.

----------


## ivovid

> Aqui essa semana um lerdo ligou e falou
> 
> "essa p**** dessa internet nao ta prestando, vou cancelar... nao abre pagina nenhuma desde que eu assinei so funciona com meus filhos"
> 
> A atendente falou que estaria indo um tecnico la e a internet estava funcionando normalmente. foi quando o cara falou: amigo sente se ai e experimente...
> 
> Ele sentou na cadeira e digitou no word: [email protected] e deu enter... imagine ai a merda toda.
> 
> O tecnico falou que nao era palhaco nao.


ESSA FOI FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..........

KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

QUERIA TER VISTO A CENA 

KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

----------


## WWANInternet

Olha a ultima aconteceu ontem comigo ...parece brincadeira quentinha do forno essa eu nao aguentei gargalhei na frente do cliente e ainda dei aquele tapinha no ombro camarada do caboco

Olha o que o cliente falou para mim ... " Vi que no Site de vcs a Sua Internet e de 2.4 Ghz Mais que marca de processador que e e da Intel quanto de Memoria que ela tem KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK Vai tomar no Copo

----------


## Bruno

olha gnt acabei de receber do cliente isto aki 


Contato recebido através do site da *FoxByte*
*Área:* Outros *Nome:* Vandré Garcia *E-mail:* [email protected] *Mensagem:* Porque quando vence o prazo de pagar é bloquiado a internet?
*Data do envio:* 28/03/2009
*Horário:* 03:47
*IP:* 10.0.47.2

----------


## osmano807

> olha gnt acabei de receber do cliente isto aki 
> 
> 
> Contato recebido através do site da *FoxByte*
> *Área:* Outros *Nome:* Vandré Garcia *E-mail:* [email protected] *Mensagem:* Porque quando vence o prazo de pagar é bloquiado a internet?
> *Data do envio:* 28/03/2009
> *Horário:* 03:47
> *IP:* 10.0.47.2


LOL! Poxa, porque a pessoa num pensa antes de fazer uma pergunta dessas??

----------


## jociano

> olha gnt acabei de receber do cliente isto aki 
> 
> 
> Contato recebido através do site da *FoxByte*
> *Área:* Outros *Nome:* Vandré Garcia *E-mail:* [email protected] *Mensagem:* Porque quando vence o prazo de pagar é bloquiado a internet?
> *Data do envio:* 28/03/2009
> *Horário:* 03:47
> *IP:* 10.0.47.2


Simplesmente porque a gente não tem o que fazer e cortamos sua internet seu idióta!!! AFF é cada um!!! Essas perguntas me matam!!!

----------


## bjaraujo

Eu também fico me perguntando por que é que eu bloqueio. Cada uma...
Confesso que se alguém me perguntar isso ao vivo terei que parar para pensar numa resposta. E melhor eu começar a ensaiar. Nunca se sabe...




> olha gnt acabei de receber do cliente isto aki 
> 
> 
> Contato recebido através do site da *FoxByte*
> *Área:* Outros *Nome:* Vandré Garcia *E-mail:* xxxxxxxxxxxxx *Mensagem:* Porque quando vence o prazo de pagar é bloquiado a internet?
> *Data do envio:* 28/03/2009
> *Horário:* 03:47
> *IP:* 10.0.47.2

----------


## WWANInternet

> olha gnt acabei de receber do cliente isto aki 
> 
> 
> Contato recebido através do site da *FoxByte*
> *Área:* Outros *Nome:* Vandré Garcia *E-mail:* [email protected] *Mensagem:* Porque quando vence o prazo de pagar é bloquiado a internet?
> *Data do envio:* 28/03/2009
> *Horário:* 03:47
> *IP:* 10.0.47.2


 
Eu juro que nao teria respostas para uma pergunta dessas !!!! E Por isso que cada vez mais que passo nessa vida cada vez mais eu acredito naquela frase >>> Nao se julga a inteligencia de uma pessoa por suas Respostas Mas SIM Por suar PERGUNTAS <<<<<<<

----------


## Bruno

é gnt não e facil esta vida 
sabe o que eu respondo

hum....... será que naum é pq vc naum pagou a internet no vencimento ????
ai ele me responde sim mais venceu dia 10 e hj e 28
e eu resondo 
pois é ainda te deu 18 dias pra vc usar
deveria ter bloqueado dia 11 huahahuahua

----------


## fernandolv

aehaehua 


Essa aqui foi de cai o fiofo da bunda..


Cliente solicitou instalação da internet e tal ..

Chegando no local fixamos os equipamentos coloquei pra funcionar no pc do cliente .
Quanto eu ia indo embora o cliente me falou , ok Sr. Agora me encina usar o computador como que funciona isso aqui .
Eu falei , agente so trabalha com internet o Sr Não sabe utilizar o seu pc.
O cliente me respondeu eu não sei eu comprei o seu serviço agora eu quero que voçe me encina a usar essa coisa , alias eu exijo isso de sua empresa .
Eu disse não pera ai eu te explico como voçe abre o site clicando aqui com a seta do seu mouse e apontei o dedo na tela do monitor no explorer , o cliente falou perai catou o mouse na mão e colocou na tela do monitor e soltou o mouse caiu e ficou falando ai o não funciona , o tecnico que esta perto de min saiu de fininho cascando o bico de rir.
O cliente percebendo isso falou eu não quero saber eu quero que voçe fique aqui e me encina como mexe no pc digita textos navegar etc e o cara ja tava muito exaltado.
Eu parei olhei pra cara do mesmo que estava muito exaltado e falei .
Quando o Sr Compra o carro ganha a carta de motorista vem junto de brinde ? , cliente me disse não , então procura um curso se informatica e aprende a dirigi o computador.

 :Ciao:

----------


## WWANInternet

> aehaehua 
> 
> 
> Essa aqui foi de cai o fiofo da bunda..
> 
> 
> Cliente solicitou instalação da internet e tal ..
> 
> Chegando no local fixamos os equipamentos coloquei pra funcionar no pc do cliente .
> ...


 
Muito simples de resolver !! eu falaria assim ,,a sim Senhor a nossa empresa trabalha com aulas particulares sim ..só que é cem reais a hora!!! cabo o problema ..tenho certeza que ele pensara duas vezas antes de folgar

ps: uma vez falei isso para um cliente que tinha bala na agulha ..e ele me falou assim pode ser sim pode ser entao vou querer 8 horas ..podemos começar agora...eu puxei a cadeira educadamente repondi ;;só se for agora,, dispensei o tecnico ..fiquei o dia inteiro dando aula para o cliente ..no fim da tarde ele tirou o talao e fez um cheque de 800,00 conto para mim ..depois fiquei sabendo que ele era dono de uma facrica um empresario bem sucedido aqui da minha cidade ..a unica coisa que eu nao fiz foi beijar na boca !!!KKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

----------


## Acronimo

rrss, uma vez eu ainda fazia instalação dos clientes. um senhor fez o pedido ai tudo bem, logo apos eu ter instalado ele disse pra mim, ja pode fazer o gato ai que eu pago pra mesmo e tirou uma nota de 20 reais, eu perguntei assim como? ele faz um gato ai pra eu pegar essa "INTERNELTA" sem precisar pagar mensalidade que eu dou um café pra, vc, eu disse que não tem como que é seguro e tals, ele disse, mas um amigo meu tem e a dele é de graça ele nem pega a mensalidade, rsrrs com muito custo fui olhar o amigo dele, usa a velox a 4 meses nunca pagou nenhuma mensalidae o tel é cortado mas a velox continua, rsr
eu fiquei pensando, assim, quantos tecnicos as vezes é seduzidos a arrumar um esqueminha por debaixo dos panos pra clientes,

----------


## bjaraujo

> rrss, uma vez eu ainda fazia instalação dos clientes. um senhor fez o pedido ai tudo bem, logo apos eu ter instalado ele disse pra mim, *ja pode fazer o gato ai que eu pago pra mesmo e tirou uma nota de 20 reais*, eu perguntei assim como? ele faz um gato ai pra eu pegar essa "INTERNELTA" sem precisar pagar mensalidade que eu dou um café pra, vc, eu disse que não tem como que é seguro e tals, ele disse, mas um amigo meu tem e a dele é de graça ele nem pega a mensalidade, rsrrs com muito custo fui olhar o amigo dele, usa a velox a 4 meses nunca pagou nenhuma mensalidae o tel é cortado mas a velox continua, rsr
> eu fiquei pensando, assim, *quantos tecnicos as vezes é seduzidos a arrumar um esqueminha por debaixo dos panos pra clientes*,


Esse sim é o motivo pelo qual o Brasil não vai à frente. Tanto pelo corrupto quanto pelo corruptor. São uma desgraça para o país e para quem presta um serviço de qualidade.

----------


## onnet

Outro dia, após a instalação da net no cliente, ele me pede pra colocar senha de login no xp, pois tinha um amigo que chegava na casa dele no inicio do dia e só saia a noite....ensinei como colocar a senha e tal, após duas horas ele me chama dizendo que a internet não funciona, chegando lá, ele tá na tela de login e me diz que já tá ali a quase uma hora tentando colocar a senha e nada, vou até o teclado e aperto a tecla num lock e peço pra digitar a senha, e ele todo feliz diz: agora sim!

----------


## bjaraujo

> Outro dia, após a instalação da net no cliente, ele me pede pra colocar senha de login no xp, pois tinha um amigo que chegava na casa dele no inicio do dia e só saia a noite....ensinei como colocar a senha e tal, após duas horas ele me chama dizendo que a internet não funciona, chegando lá, ele tá na tela de login e me diz que já tá ali a quase uma hora tentando colocar a senha e nada, vou até o teclado e aperto a tecla num lock e peço pra digitar a senha, e ele todo feliz diz: agora sim!


O incrível é que em muitos chamados o cliente diz que a net não tá funcionando! Ainda vai aparecer um que vai trocar de pc, dizer que a net não dá pegando e quando vc for lá o PC tá embaladinho. Por isso é bom fazer uma triagem do problema por telefone, como fazem grandes teles, e cobrar por visita.

----------


## lessa

Terrível agora são os roteadores sem fio, pois vários clientes inventam de comprar um e querem porque querem ganhar uma configuração da rede interna sem fio de graça. Ai já viu, inventam tudo!

Recentemente uma cliente me liga daquela forma, a mais grossa possível, afirmando estar sem conexão. Para ganhar tempo fiquei de verificar e retornar a ligação. Quando entrei no servidor, pra minha surpresa, ela estava navegando com uma velocidade excelente. Então liguei logo em seguida para verificar. Assim que me identifiquei à conexão dela parou e ela voltou a ser grossa afirmando estar sem conexão há dias. Quando comecei a conversar mais, a cliente falou que a máquina que acessa sem fio estava sem pegar a conexão há dias, então expliquei que essa transmissão é com o técnico particular dela, que nós fornecemos apenas o sinal da internet e a configuração do roteador não nos responsabilizamos. Logo quando falei isso ela perguntou então como eu explicava o porquê que a Internet do desktop que estava por cabo também estava fora. Então eu informei que estava trafegando até o momento que eu fiz a ligação. Na lata ela rebateu dizendo que TUDO parou, até a tela do computador ficou preta, quando perguntei sobre a tela ela respondeu que o monitor havia desligado. Ai já viu né o pipino. 
Resultado... Ela virou e falou: "Então ok, muito obrigada, você me ajudou muito." e tu tu tu tu, bateu o telefone na minha cara. eheheheheh

Vai entender uma coisa dessas?

----------


## Acronimo

uma vez o cliente ligou desesperado que estava com problema, depois de muito conversar diagnosticamos que o teclado estava sem funcionar, ai falei pra ele checar atraz se o conector do teclado estava ligado adequadamente no gabinete, 40 segundos apos ele fala no telefone, "é ate que vcs não sao tão idiotas como pensei" cara da vontade de xingar ate a 5º geração dele, mas cliente ja viu né

----------


## lipeiori

> Terrível agora são os roteadores sem fio, pois vários clientes inventam de comprar um e querem porque querem ganhar uma configuração da rede interna sem fio de graça. Ai já viu, inventam tudo!
> 
> Recentemente uma cliente me liga daquela forma, a mais grossa possível, afirmando estar sem conexão. Para ganhar tempo fiquei de verificar e retornar a ligação. Quando entrei no servidor, pra minha surpresa, ela estava navegando com uma velocidade excelente. Então liguei logo em seguida para verificar. Assim que me identifiquei à conexão dela parou e ela voltou a ser grossa afirmando estar sem conexão há dias. Quando comecei a conversar mais, a cliente falou que a máquina que acessa sem fio estava sem pegar a conexão há dias, então expliquei que essa transmissão é com o técnico particular dela, que nós fornecemos apenas o sinal da internet e a configuração do roteador não nos responsabilizamos. Logo quando falei isso ela perguntou então como eu explicava o porquê que a Internet do desktop que estava por cabo também estava fora. Então eu informei que estava trafegando até o momento que eu fiz a ligação. Na lata ela rebateu dizendo que TUDO parou, até a tela do computador ficou preta, quando perguntei sobre a tela ela respondeu que o monitor havia desligado. Ai já viu né o “pipino”. 
> Resultado... Ela virou e falou: "Então ok, muito obrigada, você me ajudou muito." e tu tu tu tu, bateu o telefone na minha cara. eheheheheh
> 
> Vai entender uma coisa dessas?


Tive um caso parecido... a mulé ligou reclamando que a net tava ruim, fui la e vi que o cabo tinha sido destruido por uns pedreiros la que tavam fazendo uma obra.... ai falei que o cabo de 10m custava 32 reais já colocado, ai ta ela pediu pra eu comprar e colocar. Fui la e coloquei, a cliente nem estava em casa... coloquei tudo direitinho, depois ela liga dizendo que nao tava pegando nada... vou la de novo e vi que o PC nem tava ligando, não dava bip e o monitor ficava piscando... ai eu tive que falar que a culpa não era minha que eu so forneço INTERNET, mas a mulher esta irredutivel:* "Não moço, vc disse que era só trocar o cabo que o computador ia entrar na Internet"* PQP!.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Tive um caso parecido... a mulé ligou reclamando que a net tava ruim, fui la e vi que o cabo tinha sido destruido por uns pedreiros la que tavam fazendo uma obra.... ai falei que o cabo de 10m custava 32 reais já colocado, ai ta ela pediu pra eu comprar e colocar. Fui la e coloquei, a cliente nem estava em casa... coloquei tudo direitinho, depois ela liga dizendo que nao tava pegando nada... vou la de novo e vi que o PC nem tava ligando, não dava bip e o monitor ficava piscando... ai eu tive que falar que a culpa não era minha que eu so forneço INTERNET, mas a mulher esta irredutivel:* "Não moço, vc disse que era só trocar o cabo que o computador ia entrar na Internet"* PQP!.


hehehe esa foi bõa, aqui outro dia chegou um pc o cara dise que era para formatar, mas resulta que estava com problemas de placa mãe, um k6 ll ele acho que era pra formatar, pois dava tela azul direto, mas era placa....
quando falei isso, ele virou bicho, dise que eu tinha estragado, por que antes aparesia a onçinha hehehehehehe...
dai ja viu ne...
resultado, troquei placa e não cobrei dele, pois e melhor perder grana que se encomodar com gente burra, pois tudo na vida se resolve, menos a morte, e acreditem a burrise tambem não tem volta!!!

se deus me ajudar, daqui a 2 ou 3 anos abandono tudo, vou plantar batatas ou criar galinhas, trabalhar com intrnet e informatica, nunca mais!!!!!!

----------


## bjaraujo

> ...mas a mulher esta irredutivel:* "Não moço, vc disse que era só trocar o cabo que o computador ia entrar na Internet"* PQP!.


WTF!!! PQP!!! Senhora de outros, estando seu computador em perfeito funcionamento, funcionará sim!

----------


## bjaraujo

Não é exatamente um cliente wireless; tentarei resumir. 

Outro dia me liga uma amiga:

ELA -- Como é que faz pra "botar" uma fonte do Word.
EU -- Você vai em Meu computador e barra de endere..
ELA -- Me ensina do jeito fácil.
Pausa para respirar...
EU -- ... e digita C dois pontos barra
ELA - Deu erro.
[...]
EU -- Não é ponto, ponto é dois pontos e é barra perto do Z.
ELA -- Não tô achan.. ah achei... - minha respiração de alivio foi interrompida com - tá aqui em cima de 6...
Depois de pensar em como a vida é maravilhosa.
EU -- É perto do C cedilha
ELA -- A tá e agora
EU -- Você digitou ":" ou ";"?
ELA -- Eu segurei a "setinha", saiu certo.
[...]
ELA -- Valeu, deu certo. Foi fácil mesmo.

Ela é gente boa, tem aprendido muito, mas é difícil. Preciso ampliar e recarregar meu tanque de paciência.

----------


## WWANInternet

> WTF!!! PQP!!! Senhora de outros, estando seu computador em perfeito funcionamento, funcionará sim!


KKKKKKKKKKKKKKK Essa e a famosa frase " Finge de morto para comer o c... do coveiro " Suahuhsuahsau

----------


## Acronimo

eu tb to pensando em mudar de ramo, acho que vou trabalhar em uma serralheria, ou bater uma lage viu, pelo menos o negocio é simples, ce ta é doido alem dos problemas de radio frequencia, interferencia cavidade de ressonancia, faturamente, tecnicos, link, anatel, mikrotik, painel, mais umas 100 coisas tenho que me preocupar se o k6 do cara esta com problema de audio depois que "colocou" a internet, pelo amor de Deus né. e eles não querem gastar 200 reias pra mudar o pc

----------


## WWANInternet

> eu tb to pensando em mudar de ramo, acho que vou trabalhar em uma serralheria, ou bater uma lage viu, pelo menos o negocio é simples, ce ta é doido alem dos problemas de radio frequencia, interferencia cavidade de ressonancia, faturamente, tecnicos, link, anatel, mikrotik, painel, mais umas 100 coisas tenho que me preocupar se o k6 do cara esta com problema de audio depois que "colocou" a internet, pelo amor de Deus né. e eles não querem gastar 200 reias pra mudar o pc


 
é num e brinquedo nao..o pior que o negocio é viciante ..vc ve que ta sofrendo se matando e nao conseque parar ..é igual a crack ,,rrsrsr

----------


## 1929

> é num e brinquedo nao..o pior que o negocio é viciante ..vc ve que ta sogrendo se matando e nao conseque parar ..é igual a crack ,,rrsrsr


Com certeza este deve ser o motivo pelo qual estamos aqui. Viciados.
Este troço vicia mesmo.
É uma adrenalina todo dia, um desafio atrás do outro.
Mas lendo estas dificuldades que voces encontraram, estou armazenando material para fazer um manual do assinante, que eu prometi para mim mesmo fazer.
Pode ser que com este manual, a maioria dos problemas relacionados com clientes deverão ser eliminados. Se continuar aparecendo clientes chatos, eles é que deverão ser eliminados.
Como no caso relatado, que a pessoa não sabia nada de computador. O negócio ali era retinar na hora os equipamentos para não se complicar depois, ou então fazer como o companheiro que faturou os 800,00 na hora.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Com certeza este deve ser o motivo pelo qual estamos aqui. Viciados.
> Este troço vicia mesmo.
> É uma adrenalina todo dia, um desafio atrás do outro.
> Mas lendo estas dificuldades que voces encontraram, estou armazenando material para fazer um manual do assinante, que eu prometi para mim mesmo fazer.
> Pode ser que com este manual, a maioria dos problemas relacionados com clientes deverão ser eliminados. Se continuar aparecendo clientes chatos, eles é que deverão ser eliminados.
> Como no caso relatado, que a pessoa não sabia nada de computador. O negócio ali era retinar na hora os equipamentos para não se complicar depois, ou então fazer como o companheiro que faturou os 800,00 na hora.


pois e, um manual do assinante ajudaria e muito, acho que se alguem tem um rascunho poderia postar e entre todos ir melhorando ele, incrementando, assim quando ficar pronto, cada um edita e retira o que nao se aplicar para seu caso...

aqui o pior e que sou provedor e unico tecnico capasitado da cidade, dai ja viu ne...
nao vejo nem meus filhos creçerem, daqui a pouco quando chegar em casa eles vão perguntar, mamãe, que e ese homem extranho ai ???? heheheheh

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

Eu to mudando minha forma de trabalhar, não to colocando mis plaquinhas pci no pc do cliente, de agora pra frente é só ap, dessa forma eu ja digo pro cliente, "olha, é só plugar o cabo azul no computador que ja ta funcionando, caso nao funcione peça pro "seu técnico" me ligar que eu do todas as instruçoes necessarias.

----------


## Bruno

*Meus Deus que ponto o brasileiro vai chegar

*agora as 08:30 liga uma mulher dizendo que a internet dela ta lenta demais falando os diabo pra min 
eu pergunto o contrato esta em nome de quem ??? ela me responde no meu Fuluna ai vejo no sistema que não tem cliente meu chamada fulana 
ai eu pergunto mais sua internet é comigo mesmo ???
para meu espanto ela responde
Não é de seu concorrente mais tem como vc vim arrumar aqui pois ele veio e não consegiu
pois se vc arrumar quando acabar meu contrato com ele eu mudo pra vc 
eu perguntei quando termina contrato 
ela me diz
a falta 2 anos ainda pois ele instalou a internet sexta (gnt isto pq e hj segunda )

----------


## 1929

Depois, se o cara dá um tiro numa mulher dessas, é chamado de mau elemento e o mundo cai por cima.

Quando eu era guri, nunca me esqueço, meu pai mandou eu ir no mercado comprar algumas cervejas (naquela época não era crime isso). Fui lá e voltei bem contente com as cervejas quentes.
Daí veio aquela bronca.
e eu rapidamente raciocinei: vou no bar da esquina e troco com ele.
Meu pai me chamou num canto e me explicou o que é consideração pelos outros. Nunca mais me esqueci e de lá para cá tenho aplicado este princípio em tudo.
Mas tem gente que não se toca.

----------


## bjaraujo

> *Meus Deus que ponto o brasileiro vai chegar
> 
> *agora as 08:30 liga uma mulher dizendo que a internet dela ta lenta demais falando os diabo pra min 
> eu pergunto o contrato esta em nome de quem ??? ela me responde no meu Fuluna ai vejo no sistema que não tem cliente meu chamada fulana 
> ai eu pergunto mais sua internet é comigo mesmo ???
> para meu espanto ela responde
> Não é de seu concorrente mais tem como vc vim arrumar aqui pois ele veio e não consegiu
> pois se vc arrumar quando acabar meu contrato com ele eu mudo pra vc 
> eu perguntei quando termina contrato 
> ...


Nessa hora vc seca o garrafão de suco de maracujá e os dois litros de chá de cidreira. Uma @!#$%#$%[email protected]#" dessa logo cedo é duer; mas dependendo do estagio de loucura vc rí o dia todo, heheheh.





> Depois, se o cara dá um tiro numa mulher dessas, é chamado de mau elemento e o mundo cai por cima.
> 
> Quando eu era guri, nunca me esqueço, meu pai mandou eu ir no mercado comprar algumas cervejas (naquela época não era crime isso). Fui lá e voltei bem contente com as cervejas quentes.
> Daí veio aquela bronca.
> e eu rapidamente raciocinei: vou no bar da esquina e troco com ele.
> Meu pai me chamou num canto e me explicou o que é consideração pelos outros. Nunca mais me esqueci e de lá para cá tenho aplicado este princípio em tudo.
> Mas tem gente que não se toca.


Acho que é por isso que não é mole tirar uma licença. 
Half-Off: Aqui quando passa uns carros de som, eu fico lamentando não achar granada em qualquer esquina. Se possível eu compraria uma que emite pulso eletromagnetico, pro cara ficar vivo e lascar o bolso para consertar todo o lixo. Desabafei.  :Dancing2:

----------


## Acronimo

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk ai é demias rsrrs, gente cada uma hein, eu acho que o ceu é destinado pra pessoas boas, caridosas, e os donos de provedores, deve ter um lado la perto do paraiso om uma torrq eu não da problema, e nenhum cliente, pra encher, acho que nos vamos pro ceu por ter tanda paciencia

----------


## 1929

Eu lendo o que voces passam e achava que estava numa boa aqui.
Agora de tarde, uma assinante me procurou dizendo que a internet fazia alguns dias não estava funcionando.
Como tenho poucos e só conhecidos, ( pois ainda não chegou minha documentação) achava que eles iriam me respeitar.
Mas, conversa vai conversa vem, ela caiu na contradição;
Disse ela: ontem eu estava conversando com meu filho pelo skype e....
Não deu 5 minutos de conversa para ela se contradizer.
Cara, fiquei com vergonha, uma mulher de quase 60 anos me sair com uma dessas. Não tive nem coragem de contradizer ela. Preferi ficar quieto.

Mas é bom, pois assim a gente já vai se previnindo para quando começar a atuar comercialmente ter um manualzinho onde vou esclarecer tudo para o usuário, para que eles não venham com estes golpes

----------


## Xororo

> Eu lendo o que voces passam e achava que estava numa boa aqui.
> Agora de tarde, uma assinante me procurou dizendo que a internet fazia alguns dias não estava funcionando.
> Como tenho poucos e só conhecidos, ( pois ainda não chegou minha documentação) achava que eles iriam me respeitar.
> Mas, conversa vai conversa vem, ela caiu na contradição;
> Disse ela: ontem eu estava conversando com meu filho pelo skype e....
> Não deu 5 minutos de conversa para ela se contradizer.
> Cara, fiquei com vergonha, uma mulher de quase 60 anos me sair com uma dessas. Não tive nem coragem de contradizer ela. Preferi ficar quieto.
> 
> Mas é bom, pois assim a gente já vai se previnindo para quando começar a atuar comercialmente ter um manualzinho onde vou esclarecer tudo para o usuário, para que eles não venham com estes golpes


aheuaheauehua!!!
É foda, o melhor é que o povo que não entende muito acaba dando má nota, realmente a gente num tem nem coragem de contradizer...

----------


## Xororo

Ah, vocês não tem idéia de quantas pessoas me ligam para suporte em equipamentos Wireless, são técnicos de vários provedores, e algumas coisas que eles perguntam num dá nem pra acreditar, dá vontade de perguntar se é o faxineiro que tá no telefone... ê BraZil...

----------


## Demo Bill

Certo dia, vendi um kit para um homem de farda do exercito, instalação e 30 dias gratuitos de internet. 

E assim combinamos que depois de findados os 30 dias iríamos bloquear o sinal, entrar em contato com o mesmo e acertar se ele iria ou não continuar com o nosso serviço. 

Seguindo o roteiro: desligamento, varias ligações, visita na residência, e nenhum contato com o mesmo, acabamos por desistir, pois já estava gerando custo. 

Pois passado 1 mês e pouco, olha quem me aparece gritando e berrando dentro da lan house do provedor, achei até que eu tinha sido convocado para o exercito novamente. 


Fiquei morrendo de vergonha na frente dos clientes...!

O cliente: que porra é aquela que não funciona mais, voltei de viajem e nada de vocês aparecerem para arrumar... blabla..

Além de ouvir leseira ainda tinha que ser adivinho né ....

Eu: por favor, abaixe o tom de voz, isso é uma empresa privada e ninguém aqui é obrigado a te ouvir falar besteira não.

Cliente com tom mais abaixo: vocês me prometeram que ia ter internet 24 horas e etc e quando voltei não tinha mais, ainda tentei conectar com aquele programa que vocês instalaram, mas o sinal de vocês é muito ruim, pois a senha que eu criava nunca chegava no provedor de vocês.


Depois das reclamações sem fundamento de cliente enrolado e metido a hacker veio aquela vontade de dar o carão!!!

Eu: por que o senhor não ligou entrando em contato, por que o senhor só está comparecendo agora depois de vários, por que o senhor acha que poderia conectar facilmente em nossa rede se o mesmo foi bloqueado, por que o senhor acha que tem alguma razão ou direito de vim aqui falar alto e falar que nossa empresa não presta? 

Cliente: eu quero meu dinheiro de volta e não irei devolver o equipamento, pois vo para seu concorrente.

Eu, com o veneno escorrendo: muito bem dinheiro eu nao posso devolver se o senhor não devolver equipamento, creio eu que o mesmo não está com defeito e o mesmo não ocorre em nossas torres, e quanto ao senhor ir para o concorrente o telefone dele é este xxxxxxx, boa viajem pois o senhor não tem nenhum contrato assinado conosco.

Depois de umas duas semanas me volta o sujeito com a cara mais lavada do mundo tratando todos como um doce...

Cliente:eu vendi meu computador e meu kit junto para uma amiga, vim aqui com vocês para irem instalar na casa dela e ver um kit novo para mim, pois o concorrente não atende minha localidade e pedir desculpas ai pelo mal entendido passado. 


Eu com todo veneno: o senhor vai ter que aguardar na fila de instalação, mas podemos ir preencher a papelada e acerta os valores.

Instalação = R$ xxx
No mínimo duas mensalidades pagas adiantadas = R$ xxx


Depois de pago e tudo acertado ele me pergunta:

Cliente: e têm quantos mais ou menos nesta fila de espera?

Eu: quando os kits chegarem daqui uns 12 dias tem umas 13 instalações na sua frente. 


Fica um dos acontecimentos da vida dura de quem trabalha em provedor de internet.

Alguns clientes só tem razão quando eu perco a minha!

----------


## lemke

É um festival de ignorância e pra agravar, tudo parte de quem não tem razão.

Lidar com o público, de um modo geral, é muito complicado, exige paciência, inteligência e equilíbrio!

"Olhos de águia, para uma visão ampla e certeira"


Sds,  :Call:

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

mais uma galera, pra ressuscitar o tópico, ontem um cliente me disse assim , "pois é né, 25% de desconto na mensalidade né?" ai perguntei né "prq?" ai ele disse "aa prq o sinal ta chegando só com 73%" nao to usando 100% da capacidade do link" kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk eu nao aguentei e rachei o bico, até explicar que focinho de porco não é tomada....
ps: conexão do cara 128kbps

----------


## lemke

Kkkkkkkkk,ai essa foi boa...

Fernando, acho que ele pensa que funciona como uma regra de três. :Call2:

----------


## lipeiori

Achei essas pérolas no ML:

Pergunta:
OLa! Amigo estou querendo colocar *HIFI* na minha casa toda! Moro numa casa de altos e baixos! MEu roteador fica na ponta da casa e quero que pegue do outro lado na parte de baixo! Uma distancia de 50m de distancia e uns 8m de altura! Vai Servir?
Resposta:
06/05/2009 13:20
Boa tarde amigo(a), tudo bem? Você precisa de um roteador enviando sinal por todo ambiente. Temos ele a R$ 172,90, ele espalha o sinal por até 200 metros com visada. Mais alguma dúvida? Aguardo sua compra! Um abraço!

Pergunta:
bmo dia amigo!*gostaria de saber se compra essa antena vou precisa ainda pag provedor*?e avelocidade dela e´de 100.00mpbs;se nao e´tem uma boa velocidade da para navega numa boa? .tenho enterece mais so lega nesse assunto;gostaria de uma esplicaçao muito o briga pla atençao
Resposta:
06/05/2009 09:27
Bom dia amigo(a), tudo bem? Sim, vai precisar de um provedor, precisa apontar essa antena para uma antena povedora. Possui um bom sinal e navega conforme a velocidade da rede. Mais alguma dúvida? Aguardo sua compra! Um abraço!

Pergunta:
Boa noite!!queria saber , se eu comprando esse *quit* ainda preciso de mais acessorio, para que eu possa *sintonizar provedor?*´`È necessario o roteador?
Resposta:
05/05/2009 09:49
Bom dia amigo(a), tudo bem? Não, com esse kit e um provedor, já tem tudo, é só configurar a rede e pronto. Mais alguma dúvida? Aguardo sua compra! Um abraço!

Pergunta:
*este tipo de antena é para receptar internet e tv qual tipo de recepção*
Resposta:
30/04/2009 09:32
Bom dia amigo(a), tudo bem? Ela foi projetada exclusivamente para redes wireless, desconheço a utilidade dessa antena para TV. Mais alguma dúvida? Aguardo sua compra! Um abraço!

Pergunta:
Bom dia, amigo! *Qual é o alcance da tua antena sem visada?* Faz desconto no frete para envio de mais de um kit? No aguardo.
Resposta:
29/04/2009 13:17
Boa tarde amigo(a), tudo bem? Sem visada, não tem alcance definido, somente testando para saber, não posso garantir um bom sinal. Para o envio de dois kits, cobra-se um frete único, superio ao envio de um kit, mas inferior a soma de dois fretes. Mais alguma dúvida? Aguardo sua compra! Um abraço!

----------


## Oldayr

Vou deixa a minha!!!


Já perguntaram se dá pra assistir tv por assianatura ou comum quando não estivesse na internet... 

Resposta do Técnico, tirando uma com o cliente:

- """ Com essa tecnologia toda senhor, dá até para ouvir música no computador. """

Resposta do cliente:

- É messsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssmo.


IIIIIIIIRRRRRRrsrsrsrsrsrs

----------


## lemke

> Vou deixa a minha!!!
> 
> 
> Já perguntaram se dá pra assistir tv por assianatura ou comum quando não estivesse na internet... 
> 
> Resposta do Técnico, tirando uma com o cliente:
> 
> - """ Com essa tecnologia toda senhor, dá até para ouvir música no computador. """
> 
> ...


 

O pior de tudo é o entusiasmo do cara qdo concorda:

"- É messsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssmo."


Huahuahauahuhau..é cada pessoa nessa vida... :Girlshit:

----------


## NetoGO23

O pessoal vamos compartilhar nossas "Proezas" nesse tópico que fiz ai.

Vamos compartilhar fotos de proezas que fazemos para montar nossa torres...

----------


## jociano

> O pior de tudo é o entusiasmo do cara qdo concorda:
> 
> "- É messsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssmo."
> 
> 
> Huahuahauahuhau..é cada pessoa nessa vida...


Pior que é mesmo!

----------


## Não Registrado

ola poderia tc com vc pelo e-mail???? p/ eu tirar umas dulvidas, [email protected]
brigado pela colaboração????







> Rapaz, ouço isso aqui direto, no começo aqui foi dificil, hoje graças a Deus coloquei autenticação e tudo mais.
> 
> Olha esta, um cliente de outro provedor me ligou dizendo que queria mudar, que ele ja tinha o material e tudo mais, o técnico foi mudou configurou, blza, isso dia 20 do mes, aqui encerro no final do mes e vence dia 08 seguinte... 
> 
> Quando o cidadão recebeu o boleto lá pro dia 02, disse ao boy, "POR NÃO VOU PAGAR, NÃO CONSEGUIR FAZER MINHAS COISAS, NUMA LENTIDÃO SÓ". O boy na inocencia me liga e passa o telefone pra ele, não vou pagar tem 10 dias que vc colocou e não consegui baixar nem 100 megas, disse só um instante que vou verificar, abri o sistema e tava lá do dia 20 até o dia 30, ele tinha baixado mais de 20 GB. Disse a ele, infelizmente vc só baixou 20 GB em 10 dias é melhor vc voltar pro outro e bati o telefone, na hora eu bloquei ele. depois de uns 15 dias ele pagou o boleto dos 10 dias de acesso e parou de falar comigo...

----------


## ricsabreu

Ei , na zueira ai nao vale perola de concorrente nao.
Tenho pelomenos umas 100 de uma empresa aqui.

Vo contar uma.
Toda vez que eu cliente liga pra empresa desse concorrente pra reclamar ele diz que o problema é que o pc pegou virus e manda formatar.

Um dia um cliente ligou pra ele e ele disse pra formatar que tava com virus;
Ai o cliente pegou sua moto e foi em direcao ao provedor do cara enquanto falava ao telefone.
O cliente perguntou:Cara vc ta mesmo mexendo ai? Nao tem como, formatei meu pc semana passada! sera que o problema nao é no seu provedor nao?

O cara respondeu: Que isso senhor cliente, nos estamos sempre preocupados com a qualidade do nosso serviço!!! Eu estou na frente do servidor e estou vendo aqui, estamos enviando um sinal 100% para voce!!! o Problema é mesmo ai!!!

O cliente continuou dirigindo em direcao ao provedor e converçando com o cara.
Ate que quando ele passa em frente de um buteco perto do provedor do cara, ta ele la tomando cachaça a doidado!!!!! Pense, isso em dia de semana!!!! durante o dia!!!!

O cliente deceu da moto e chegou perto do cara é disse: Voce ta no provedor!!! Agora!!!
O concorrente respondeu: Claro, senao como poderia estar olhando o servidor!!!

Moss, esse cliente deu um casete nesse cabra, deu policia e tudo. 
O cliente levou o cabra na justiça e agora o provedor tem que dar net de graça pro cabra pro resto da vida (acordo judicial);

Isso é verdade!!! nao é historia de pescador nao!!!!!  :Rofl:   :Rofl:   :Rofl: 
E o cara ta la, ainda ta atuando na cidade!!!!
Continua usando a mesma desculpa pra nao trabalhar!
Ainda ganha dinheiro extra quando algum troxa pede ele pra formatar seu PC!


Quem gosto, podia quebrar meu galho e agradecer
To precisando melhorar meu status por aqui!

T+
Richard:

----------


## Roberto21

Já fui em um cliente que ligou dizendo que não tinha internet, quando cheguei lá ele ligou o pc e ficou olhando a maquina, fiquei ao lado dele esperando a maquina iniciar, quando estava tudo carregado ele olhou pra mim e disse:

''tá vendo, sem internet,perguntei a ele, como assim? Ele respondeu, tá vendo não, tá sem internet, ai ví o ícone do explorer na área de trabalho e perguntei:

O senhor clicou aqui?
Resposta: ''HAAAAA TEM QUE CLICAR AI É?''

O cara tava achando que era televisão, era ligar e assistir a internet!!!

Detalhe: Eu tinha instalado a net dele nesse mesmo dia por voltas das 13:00hs e ele não estava em casa (computador novo) esse chamado foi no mesmo dia as 17:00hs.

hashahsahshahsahshashsahshsha

----------


## Nokhya

Opaa!!!

Um cliente ligou disse que a internet não estava prestando.Fui chamado para fazer um suporte chegand lá: O MONITOR ESTAVA DESLIGADO!!........KKKK
É MOLE..........

----------


## superxandaoce

Pessoal tenho uma de orkut e e-mail em ambos os casos o mesmo cliente ligou dizendo que o e-mail dele e orkut não funcionavam. Ele acessava o site do hotmail e orkut e digitava o nome dele completo no login e a senha digitava uns números que na cabeça dele eram as senhas. Só que ele nunca chegou a criar uma conta, achava que apenas digitando sem nome completo já apareceriam suas fotos no orkut e e-mails da sua filha no hotmail que ele nunca chegou a criar, rsrsrsrsrsrs

----------


## alamdias

> Pessoal tenho uma de orkut e e-mail em ambos os casos o mesmo cliente ligou dizendo que o e-mail dele e orkut não funcionavam. Ele acessava o site do hotmail e orkut e digitava o nome dele completo no login e a senha digitava uns números que na cabeça dele eram as senhas. Só que ele nunca chegou a criar uma conta, achava que apenas digitando sem nome completo já apareceriam suas fotos no orkut e e-mails da sua filha no hotmail que ele nunca chegou a criar, rsrsrsrsrsrs



ORKUT TELEPATA !!

auehuae

é tenso

----------


## Oldayr

Pessoal!

Essa não posso deixar passar...

Hoje liga-me uma cliente nova na rede e """leiga""", no assunto de informática... Vou da-la um apelido:
Sra. XXX

Vamos lá:

- Alô! É da Rede .... 
- Sim! Em que posso-lhe ser útil?
- Eu estou com a minha conta de internet em dia e mesmo assim, vcs cortaram a minha NET. Eu estou muito decepcionada...
Sra. Qual o seu nome? 
-Sra. XXXX
-OK!
- Qual o seu Login?
- Sra. XXX.YYY.
- Sra! Aqui está em dia, não há bloqueio para este login...
- O que está ocorrendo?

8" minutos ouvindo a cliente falar/  :Elefant:  Esbravejar /  :Elefant:  Esporrar /  :Elefant:  Mal-dizernos /  :Elefant:  Espraguejar...

Sra. O que aconteceu?

Foi atender a porta, logo depois o telefone e só levei 40 minutos nele e quando eu voltei, a minha internet estava """ ENCERRADA""".

- ENCERRADA? AONDE E COMO? SRA!

- É!!! MEU FILHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eu estava no meu """ G MAIL """ aberto, e só foi eu dar as costas e apareceu no meu Gmail:

"""""""" CONTA GMAIL ENCERRADA... EFETUE O SEU LOGIN NOVAMENTE """""""""

Esta internet é uma porcaria...

---------------------------------------------------------------

Éeeeeeeeeeee, e a culpa ainda é da Internet!!!!! 
 :Withstupid:

----------


## alessonferreira

> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK.. essa foi a melhor ou pior né que ouvi até agora no Post 1º Lugar disparado hehehehe


Realmente essa foi otima!

----------


## netuai

tambem tive uma passagem, fui a um predio fazer a instalação no topo do 3º andar, quando terminei o cara queria que eu subisse uma parabolica daquelas grandonas antigas e instalase ela, eu disse que nao fazia e o cara ainda ficou de cara ruim

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Essa semana uma clente minha me disse assim: "Poxa alguma coisa esta errado, tem como vc dar um jeito de quando eu desligar o meu computador o meu MSN ficar On-Line ." Ai eu falei um simples não da , mas quando cheguei na rua rachei de rir.

----------


## alessonferreira

> Pérola raras + e + e +e +e +e +e+ e+e
> 
> Olha a Ultima ..quentinha do forno essa foi eu que atendi :
> 
> 
> Por favor senhor vcs ai do provedor não tem alguma maneira de bloquear sites Pornos depois que colocou essa mal.... internet aqui meu marido nem da bola para mim mais só que saber de ficar 24h vendo filmes de sacanagem na net nem trabalhar ele quer mais e ainda disse que eu é que vou pagar a net no fim do mes ..por favor bloqueia esses sites ai para mim !!! KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK



kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Essa semana uma clente minha me disse assim: "Poxa alguma coisa esta errado, tem como vc dar um jeito de quando eu desligar o meu computador o meu MSN ficar On-Line ." Ai eu falei um simples não da , mas quando cheguei na rua rachei de rir.


De doer !

----------


## rpclanhouse

Este é o verdadeiro Service Pack

----------


## alessonferreira

> Muito útil para quem dá suporte!*
> *Nunca percam a calma!*
> 
> Segue o diálogo entre o ex-funcionário e o cliente da empresa:
> 
> - Help desk assistência, posso ajudar?
> - Sim, bem... estou tendo problema com o Word.
> - Que tipo de problema?
> - Bem, eu estava digitando e, de repente, todas as palavras sumiram.
> ...


Éssa foi boa!
me mijei de rir.
 :Rock:

----------


## SpeedTx

Certo dia eu estava deitado a noite e recebo uma ligação no cel : "Ohh, peça pro tecnico trazer o cabo aqui na minha casa"
- Daí eu perguntei : "Qual cabo?"
O Cliente diz : "Não sei, tá dizendo aqui : O cabo está desconectado"
Eu ri na cara dele sem querer e ainda tentei explicar inventando outro motivo pro riso kkkkkkk

----------


## Luspmais

> Moro em um distrito de São João Evangelista, que fica a 28km da sede do município, com muitas montanhas no caminho. Um belo dia, (quando eu ainda naum tinha provedor), uma cliente chega perto e me faz a Seguinte afirmação: Agora nos vamos ter internet aqui.
> Eu falei que naum sabia, e pelo tamanho do distrito isso era quase impossível.
> Ela continuou afirmando: Vai sim, semana que vem, pq em São João vai ter internet a Rádio, e ainda bem que a Liderança FM "pega" muito bem no som lá de casa....
> 
> Fiquei sem palavras. rs


 kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk essa foi d mais

----------


## alessonferreira

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk kkkk essa foi d mais [2]

----------


## danilosceu

> Eu costumo instalar kit/AP nos clientes, eventualmente qdo trava eu peço para o cliente DESLIGAR O RÁDIO da tomada por 5 min e colocar novamete.
> 
> pois bem, um cliente me liga q a internet travou.... peço para ele fazer o precedimento e nada da net voltar, me liga novamente e peço que deixe 10 min fora da tomada... a net não volotu.
> 
> fui até o local, o "infeliz" me diz, pode confirmar la... estou desde a hora do almoço SEM OUVIR RÁDIO pra ver se essa net volta a funcionar!!!!!! Deixei ele fora da tomada e a internet não volta.
> 
> 
> .....Depois de rodar 28km pra chegar no cliente, e escutar uma barbaridade dessa acabei sanindo do sério, hehehe.


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
essa foi das mióóó

----------


## allysonsoares

tem que fazer um manual básico com problemas e soluções, tudo com figuras demostrando

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

o cliente liga pra mim e diz: '' minha internet esta com defeito, o google ta azul e verde , pode vir aki pois estou com medo de mexer e dar problema , acabei de ligar o pç " ........ olha só o que era na imagem .. eita povo dificil

----------


## osmano807

> o cliente liga pra mim e diz: '' minha internet esta com defeito, o google ta azul e verde , pode vir aki pois estou com medo de mexer e dar problema , acabei de ligar o pç " ........ olha só o que era na imagem .. eita povo dificil


Mel Dels!! [/momento emo off]

Nuss, imagina a cara desse cliente quando o google comemorou o dia do lego...

----------


## elielgt

Um cliente liga aqui pra abrir uma S.O.S pq a net tah fora, por acaso fui eu quem atendi.

- Por favor quero abrir um sos pq to sem net...
- Ok consegue descrever algo do que esta acontecendo?
- Sim eu vou no discadorzinho e digito o meu usuario e minha senha e ele iniste em me dizer que esta errado...
- ok vamos conferir o teu usuario e senha, me passe como esta digitando
- usuario to colocando josearrobaprovedor.com.br e a senha 123456
- (kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk em off) senhor o usuario esta realmente errado tem que segurar a tecla shift precionada e precionar o numero dois do teclado acima das letras para que o simbolo de arroba senha inserido no usuario.
- Ahhh tah arroba é um azinho circulado pq chamar de arroba e naum azinhocirculado...
- (kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk naum off) desculpe senhor esse simbolo é nomeado dessa forma.
- aaaaaaaaaaaa agora deu certo... obrigado
- kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

são coisas do dia dia a dia do nosso Brasil informatizado.

----------


## wifiinternet

Um cliente ligou, brabo dizendo que tava sem internet tava com um x na tvzinha
chegamos la tava com um x mesmo mas varreram detras do c e quebraram o cabo
hehehe

----------


## lipeiori

Nego fez o incrivel, emendou cabo de tv (75ohms) no pigtail, porque queria colocar o PC em outro comodo, resultado: instabilidade da p****, a solução foi colocar um AP lá rsrsrs.

E outra coisa, nao fala nada, nao avisa, sai emendando de qualquer jeito.

----------


## netuai

> tem que fazer um manual básico com problemas e soluções, tudo com figuras demostrando


 Ja tive esta ideia, mas ela esfriou pois estou ainda no meio da legalização e não estou tendo tempo, dai resolvi esperar. Mas poderiamos juntar as forças e fazer um pequeno manual, todos teriamos mais forças

----------


## damacenoneto

tambem iniciei um manual passo a passo... mas acabei desanimando.... Temos que escrever uma parte e dar pra algum usuario inexperiente tentar fazer...

----------


## danilosceu

> tambem iniciei um manual passo a passo... mas acabei desanimando.... Temos que escrever uma parte e dar pra algum usuario inexperiente tentar fazer...


eu tinha feito um com os prints e tal, vou fazer outro para configurar pppoe e posto aqui pra galera

----------


## shuttner

Será que ele ta querendo montar uma máquina virtual pra aprender? :Boxing:  :Damnmate: 
https://under-linux.org/fotos/shuttn...-paciencia.jpg

----------


## WWANInternet

heheheheeheheheh Executou o MK Com essa Pergunta 






> Será que ele ta querendo montar uma máquina virtual pra aprender?
> https://under-linux.org/fotos/shuttn...-paciencia.jpg

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Um cliente ligou, brabo dizendo que tava sem internet tava com um x na tvzinha
> chegamos la tava com um x mesmo mas varreram detras do c e quebraram o cabo
> hehehe


Existe a famosa lenda nas grandes empresas, o tal monstrinho que solta cabos de rede, é o mesmo caso ! trabalho há 20 anos no ramo, já ouvi cada uma, teve um cliente que meligava todo sabado, mas todo sabado mesmo! só que na sexta a empregada fazia faxina e desconectava os cabos do pc ( por ordem do patrao ) só não reconectava o de rede pois tinha medo de se confundir com o cabo do modem, então deixava pra lá. o cara chegava do serviço e nada de navegar, me ligava bravo e eu explicava, mas sempre a mesma coisa, todo sabado, tive que fazer uma reunião e explicar, em resumo , Tirei a porra do fax modem ! rsrsr

----------


## WWANInternet

Quem Trabalha com Informática e Internet via Radio tira a Licença SCM só viu Não Tira a Licença para ter Porte de Arma Não ... se Não vcs vai Matar todos Clientes Que fazem essas barbaridades com a gente !! Concorrentes e Leigos Muita Paciencia meus amigos é a chave da Salvação



Dai me Paciencia ó senhor Amém

----------


## shuttner

Acho que deve ser uma nova forma de ver clipes músicas na forma escrita
https://under-linux.org/fotos/shuttn...2-cada-uma.jpg

----------


## FernandodeDeus

loko.............se fosse pra cliptografar algo , iria querer de uma cantora bem bonita.....

----------


## WWANInternet

> loko.............se fosse pra cliptografar algo , iria querer de uma cantora bem bonita.....


 
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk..essa foi boa !!

----------


## pedrovigia

meu maior sofrimento foi na epoca da net discada, fui milhares de vezes em varios clientes somente para retirar o plug do fio do telefone da placa de rede e ligar no modem dial-up, somente o cliente mesmo para não ver que o tamanho dos conectores são diferentes.

----------


## netuai

minha ultima, fui num cliente que estava super zangado, o mesmo disse que estava pagando para ter 200k e so chegava 100, perguntei a ele 100 o que? Ele disse eu pago por 200 e chega apenas 100, fui na casa verificar, e advinhem, os 100 eram 100mb de velocidade entre a placa de rede e o radio do cliente. Detalhe, fiz o teste de velocidade de pasmem tava chegando constantemente 245k

----------


## pedrovigia

> minha ultima, fui num cliente que estava super zangado, o mesmo disse que estava pagando para ter 200k e so chegava 100, perguntei a ele 100 o que? Ele disse eu pago por 200 e chega apenas 100, fui na casa verificar, e advinhem, os 100 eram 100mb de velocidade entre a placa de rede e o radio do cliente. Detalhe, fiz o teste de velocidade de pasmem tava chegando constantemente 245k


essa ocorreu comigo tb, mais eu fui mais mala aumentando o valor da mensalidade do cliente pq o mesmo esta recebendo 100MB no lugar de 100K e ele aceitou numa boa kkkkkkk ...

----------


## Aiomar

Comigo ocorre cada uma que é de deixar sem palavras rsrs.......

O Cliente estava sem internet e na sua casa era com NOTEBOOK , quando chego la advinham so ?
A BELEZINHA havia virada a chavinha do notebook para WIFI OFF , virei para WIFI ON e PRONTOO !
Como uma MAGICA voltou a funcionar , kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
Expliquei isso e ele ainda me disse é eu ja sabia msm mas eq nao percebi isso dessa vez........

sahusauhsauhsuhaush


É cada uma que ocorre cmg que vcs nem imaginam rsrs........

----------


## Portinari

Vixi se for conta todas que ja presenciei por ai..

Da internet Radio é direto, éssa semana mesmo o cliente me ligou falou que ia corta a internet pq tava uma porcaria e nao abria nada.
Cheguei la o cara nem sabia digitar o endereço da pagina no navegador e por isso nao abria nada.

Depois que fui entender pq q a Oi faz aqela muage quando alguém liga la para reclamar de algum problema na adsl e eles faz aqéla ladainha, senhor desligue o computador desligue o modem e ligue-os de novo.
É pq deve ligar cada pérola la dizendo que a internet nao esta funcionando.
Mas fazer oque isso que da, hoje em dia computador é acessível a todos.

----------


## netuai

Sei que não devemos rir, ou curtir com a falta de sabedoria de muitos, ate por que ninguem nasceu sabendo de nada ne? Mas tipo assim, poderiamos juntar todas estas historias que os amigos contam aqui e bolar uma cartilha, para orientar melhor o assinante de como funciona a internet, entre outras dicas. Este topico seria mais proveitoso, e com certeza fariamos um trabalho melhor.

----------


## netosdr

> eu nao acho graça nessas piadinhas.
> 
> se fosse para rir, eu poderia rir de muita gente aqui que se acha muito esperta...


Então por que entrou no tópico?

----------


## pedrovigia

> Sei que não devemos rir, ou curtir com a falta de sabedoria de muitos, ate por que ninguem nasceu sabendo de nada ne? Mas tipo assim, poderiamos juntar todas estas historias que os amigos contam aqui e bolar uma cartilha, para orientar melhor o assinante de como funciona a internet, entre outras dicas. Este topico seria mais proveitoso, e com certeza fariamos um trabalho melhor.


com certeza criar uma cartilha em cima desse topico é uma boa ideia, tem muito topico bom ...

----------


## Aiomar

> Por que a porta estava aberta.


Muito engracadinho ne ?
Se nao gosta nao entra ne .....

----------


## evertonmt

Suporte: Sr. Qual o problemas..
Cliente: Nao sei estou tentando abrir um disket mas ele nao esta lendo...eo pior ja eo 7 que tento e nao consigo retira-lo...
Suporte: Sr. Quer que eu envie um suporte ate sua residencia...
CLiente: Sim gostaria..mas vai ter custo...
Suporte: Senhor seim sera cobrado a hora tecnica pois nao se trata de problema de internet...
Cliente : ok pode mandar entao...

15 minutos apos abertura do suporte...la vem a perola do retorno da OS...

Descrisao da OS...
O cliente alegou que o micro estava engolindo os diskets....
Cliente nao possui Leito de Disket e somente um frente falsa...
Abri e retirei os Diskets...rs...

----------


## VIASATT

Cara, quanto cliente burro. E essa cartilha ai acho que vai pro lixo, preguiçosos do jeito que são.

----------


## VIASATT

Hoje isso. Cliente ligou, disse que o ``râguibi´´ estava somente com uma luzinha acesa. Se referindo a HUB.
Outro estava sem conexão, já tinha verificado e a ``bananinha´´ estava com as luzinhas acesas. Bananinha = bullet.
Um senhor de idade já, ranzinza, daqueles bem chatos, ligou e pediu pra enviar um, um!!!! MECÂNICO pra fazer o atendimento técnico.
Um eletricista, amigo nosso, que vinha fazer uns serviços, queria colar com ``DUREPLOX ou POXIPÓLVORA´´= durepox ou poxipol. Dá pra acredidar, eu ria na cara dele.
Tem mais, mas tenho que buscar no banco de dados.

----------


## Luspmais

Cliente: Tem como um técnico vir até minha casa, estou com problemas na internet.?
Suporte: Tem sim, mas qual seria o problema senhor ?
Cliente: Não consigo gravar cd's!
Suporte : Mas senhor, isso não é problema na internet!
Cliente: Ahh sim, entendo, mas pode mandar um técnico pra resolver isso, eu pago.
Retorno da O.S. : Cliente disse que toda vez que tentava gravar o cd abria uma janela perguntando se queria "Queimar o Cd" daí ele abortava a operação pq achava que o PC iria atear fogo no CD e na casa.
Dá pra acreditar ? kkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## tecnologic

esse melhor ainda oooooooooo minha internet tah com 2 problemas kkk minha internet não entra o google entra o SITE ASK kkkk eu n quero mais essa internet não entra o msn fomo ver a tecla do caps lock ativa kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## VIASATT

Tinhamos um cliente, que inventava defeitos pra ligar e ficar conversando ao telefone. Queria atendimento fraterno, acredita nisso?. Alegava que deveríamos atender, que era obrigação, ameaçava processar, mas o assunto era sobre seus problemas pessoais. Ligava as dez, onze da noite e não deixava encerrar a ligação. Não desejo esse cliente pra ninguém, tá louco meu.
Como disse o colega antes, Deus, dai-nos PACIÊNCIA.
Imagina nossa felicidade quando essa criatura cancelou o serviço.

----------


## bjaraujo

> Tinhamos uma cliente, que inventava defeitos pra ligar e ficar conversando ao telefone. Queria atendimento fraterno, acredita nisso?. Alegava que deveríamos atende-la, que era obrigação, ameaçava processar, mas o assunto era sobre seus problemas pessoais. Ligava as dez, onze da noite e não deixava encerrar a ligação. Não desejo esse cliente pra ninguém, tá louco meu.
> Como disse o colega antes, Deus, dai-nos PACIÊNCIA.
> Imagina nossa felicidade quando essa criatura cancelou o serviço.


O problema ficou com o responsável pela limpeza com tanto confete, papel e copos descartáveis. uahuahuahuahuahuahau

----------


## VIASATT

KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
Pior Bjaraujo, so faltou mesmo fazermos um carnaval.

----------


## ricromero

Fala-se muito do "português" escrito aqui no forum, mas que tal colocar o "português" escrito por vários daqui mesmo???????????????

Será que muitos aqui "aguentam" o "tranco"??????????

----------

